# Looks like Stewarts rally makes Becks look like a get together.



## Leweman

Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.


----------



## California Girl

The biggest since the inaugaration..... and your proof would be.... what? You opinion? Or do we get some kind of link?


----------



## The Infidel

*crickets*


----------



## Leweman

Well aren't all the crowd estimates really just opinions?


----------



## California Girl

Leweman said:


> Well aren't all the crowd estimates really just opinions?



They are now. Since the shit hitting the fan about the 'Million Man March', there are no official crowd estimates given. Those stats were provided by a Professor with 20 years experience in estimating crowds. These days, any idiot can make up numbers - there is nothing reliable.... unless, like me, you actually know the guys who research crowds for academic purposes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Leweman said:


> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.



How many people do you suggest were are Becks rally?
People are fed up just keep playing the same old retarded bull shit
Do not start whining when the democrats lose Tuesday because people are fed up with their shit.


----------



## Leweman

I really don't know. it looks like a huge crowd especially compared to the last rally.  This one has all sorts of entertainers though like the myth buster guys!


----------



## Leweman

WHOA!! they just showed a big overhead shot and its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more crowded than Becks rally.  I saw Becks rally too so this isnt opinion anymore.  Way bigger crowd!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> The biggest since the inaugaration..... and your proof would be.... what? You opinion? Or do we get some kind of link?



From these pictures it doesn't look like many. And most do not look like they represent America or it's view

Jon Stewart Rally Live: Blogging to 'Restore Sanity' (photos) | TBD.com


----------



## uscitizen

And likey hotter women are there than Palin onstage and middle aged overweight bagger women in the audience.


----------



## Modbert

bigrebnc1775 said:


> From these pictures it doesn't look like many. And most do not look like they represent America or it's view
> 
> Jon Stewart Rally Live: Blogging to 'Restore Sanity' (photos) | TBD.com



Ignorant post is ignorant.


----------



## Leweman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people do you suggest were are Becks rally?
> People are fed up just keep playing the same old retarded bull shit
> Do not start whining when the democrats lose Tuesday because people are fed up with their shit.
Click to expand...


Becks crowd was pretty large.  Ive been to a lot of college football games and I would say there were twice as many people than fit in the shoe.   So like 200 thousand people. This is much larger though.  Just look on CSPAN.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Call in sick. Say you couldn't get a sitter. Even better, say it was all an Andy Kaufman-esque spoof, a multilayered joke-inside-a-joke not only on the politicians and blowhards who hold rallies but on your own audience, which should have known better, and on Oprah and Arianna and even President Obama, who were all so quick to jump on the bandwagon. That would be gutsy -- and funny. 

The case against Jon Stewart's Rally to Restore Sanity, by a 'Daily Show' fan


----------



## bigrebnc1775

modbert said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from these pictures it doesn't look like many. And most do not look like they represent america or it's view
> 
> jon stewart rally live: Blogging to 'restore sanity' (photos) | tbd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant post is ignorant.
Click to expand...


stop projecting pussy bitch


----------



## Annie

What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Leweman said:


> WHOA!! they just showed a big overhead shot and its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more crowded than Becks rally.  I saw Becks rally too so this isnt opinion anymore.  Way bigger crowd!



Link?


----------



## Modbert

Why is it BigReb is spending so much time to try and tear down a non-partisan rally?


----------



## Leweman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!! they just showed a big overhead shot and its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more crowded than Becks rally.  I saw Becks rally too so this isnt opinion anymore.  Way bigger crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


The link is CSPAN.  Watch it.


----------



## judyd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest since the inaugaration..... and your proof would be.... what? You opinion? Or do we get some kind of link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From these pictures it doesn't look like many. And most do not look like they represent America or it's view
> 
> Jon Stewart Rally Live: Blogging to 'Restore Sanity' (photos) | TBD.com
Click to expand...


He's not having the rally at the subway or in front of a hotel!  That guy's just posting pictures of people coming into town.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

They just said on stage they wanted to hear what 150,000 sounded like when they did a cheek pop? What the fuck?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> Why is it BigReb is spending so much time to try and tear down a non-partisan rally?



Why are you being such of a god damn stupid fuck tard?


----------



## Leweman

Annie said:


> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?



No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.


----------



## Modbert

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why are you being such of a god damn stupid fuck tard?



I'm not, why are you getting all serious and venomous all over a non-partisan rally? Hell, they got the Mythbusters guy up there entertaining the crowd, problem?


----------



## Greenbeard

Modbert said:


> Why is it BigReb is spending so much time to try and tear down a non-partisan rally?



Threatened by people having a good time, perhaps?

The Mythbusters guys are a riot.


----------



## Modbert

Greenbeard said:


> Threatened by people having a good time, perhaps?
> 
> The Mythbusters guys are a riot.



They are a riot. The Roots were pretty good too.


----------



## Navy1960

While I hesitate to use  the term  "unwashed masses"  because  well it  tends to remind me  of  something my wife used to call me when  I came  home  from more than a  few  cruises.  *laughs*.  Anyway,  on a personal level  if I lived near Washington I'd love to go see  John  Stewart for free,  the man is  funny, while I may not agree with his  politics   a  free ticket to a  comedy show  is always a good way to spend  a Saturday Afternoon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Leweman said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
Click to expand...


From what I have seen from viewing cspan how is this restoring any type of sanity? All that is happening is the pussy jon stewert is making funny of the bill of rights (the first amendmet = and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.) 
 and anyone who has disagreement with the government


----------



## strollingbones

there seem to be a lot of people there....stewart is tell them no littering...etc...cleaner than we found it...

this is just gonna be interesting


----------



## California Girl

Leweman said:


> WHOA!! they just showed a big overhead shot and its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more crowded than Becks rally.  I saw Becks rally too so this isnt opinion anymore.  Way bigger crowd!



You are aware that 'its waaaaaaaaaaaay more crowded' is not actually a scientifically accurate estimate. So, it is indeed still opinion. 


Damn, I thought the left were the ones who relied on scientific evidence. Jeeeeez.


----------



## California Girl

Leweman said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
Click to expand...


It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being such of a god damn stupid fuck tard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, why are you getting all serious and venomous all over a non-partisan rally? Hell, they got the Mythbusters guy up there entertaining the crowd, problem?
Click to expand...


This rally will be spewed all over the main stream media as some political victory for the democrats. And the sheeple will believe it.

One time I here it's not a poilitical rally and in the same discussion it's a political rally.


----------



## Leweman

Yeah its not waaaaaaaaay more crowded but I would find it hard to believe there aren't more people there than at the Beck rally thats all.


----------



## Modbert

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This rally will be spewed all over the main stream media as some political victory for the democrats. And the sheeple will believe it.
> 
> One time I here it's not a poilitical rally and in the same discussion it's a political rally.



So you're mad because of something that may/may not happen? Man, I'd hate to be you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
Click to expand...


The media will play it as a political victory.


----------



## Annie

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
Click to expand...


So??? You agree with Obama that people are too stupid and will be influenced by this?


----------



## wihosa

California Girl said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't all the crowd estimates really just opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are now. Since the shit hitting the fan about the 'Million Man March', there are no official crowd estimates given. Those stats were provided by a Professor with 20 years experience in estimating crowds. These days, any idiot can make up numbers - there is nothing reliable.... unless, like me, you actually know the guys who research crowds for academic purposes.
Click to expand...


Relying on what an elitest, ivory tower, college "professor" says? HMMM, I thought it was all about, good old common sense. Who needs these self important "poindexters" with their fancy book learnin'?


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
Click to expand...


Of course, they will. 

They will overlook the fact that there are likely to be as many conservatives as liberals in that crowd. It's a fun day out. 

If one does not look at the different focus of the two (or was it three... or four now?) rallies, then on the surface the media can spin it as a political victory. 

However, if one looks at it with some critical thought - it doesn't stand up quite so well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wasn't Colbert the one who was asked to leave the senate hearings for acting stupid?


----------



## California Girl

wihosa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't all the crowd estimates really just opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are now. Since the shit hitting the fan about the 'Million Man March', there are no official crowd estimates given. Those stats were provided by a Professor with 20 years experience in estimating crowds. These days, any idiot can make up numbers - there is nothing reliable.... unless, like me, you actually know the guys who research crowds for academic purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relying on what an elitest, ivory tower, college "professor" says? HMMM, I thought it was all about, good old common sense. Who needs these self important "poindexters" with their fancy book learnin'?
Click to expand...


No, it's called 'expertise'. If you haven't yet come across the word, I would encourage you to go look it up in a dictionary. Just google it.


----------



## Modbert

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wasn't Colbert the one who was asked to leave the senate hearings for acting stupid?



Why so bitter?


----------



## goldcatt

It's a SATIRE. A living 3-hour political cartoon. And a good time was had by all. 

Some people take things waaaaay too seriously. I'm watching it, this is hilarious!

Go FEAR!


----------



## Leweman

Yeah it really is funny.  Ozzy Osbourne!  hahahaha.  This is real entertainment.  Very a-political.  No wonder so many people are there.


----------



## HUGGY

WOW!!!!  Are you fucking kidding me???  Ozzie Osborne and Cat Stevens on the stage at the same time???  Crazy Train../..Peace train ...Battle of the bands???

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!   Now the OJ's....!!!!!!!  Love Train???


----------



## HUGGY

I haven't seen all the posts but for any wanting to watch the Rally live...here's the link..

Breitbart.tv  **Live Stream** Colbert / Stewart Rally


----------



## asterism

California Girl said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
Click to expand...


Did a woman just say "size doesn't matter?"


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Cool. Notice how we're not bashing his rally like the bitter Democrat Wingnuts did when Beck had his "Get Together?" I'm happy Stewart's having this rally. This is what America's all about. I never understood all the hateful bitterness coming from Democrats when Beck had his rally. It made no sense. Both rallies aren't political. I hope they all have fun at Stewart's rally this weekend.


----------



## Modbert

LibocalypseNow said:


> Cool. Notice how we're not bashing his rally like the bitter Democrat Wingnuts did when Beck had his "Get Together?" I'm happy Stewart's having this rally. This is what America's all about. I never understood all the hateful bitterness coming from Democrats when Beck had his rally. It made no sense. Both rallies aren't political. I hope they all have fun at Stewart's rally this weekend.



 Except some of you are bashing the rally including yourself. Pretty sad really.


----------



## Leweman

LibocalypseNow said:


> Cool. Notice how we're not bashing his rally like the bitter Democrat Wingnuts did when Beck had his "Get Together?" I'm happy Stewart's having this rally. This is what America's all about. I never understood all the hateful bitterness coming from Democrats when Beck had his rally. It made no sense. Both rallies aren't political. I hope they all have fun at Stewart's rally this weekend.



Yeah but this isn't a far right or far left rally though.  There are people from all sides at this rally.  So to classify it as a rally the right should be bashing doesn't make sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

They clearly have many more people that the communists did on 10/2/10. But I was at the Restoring Honor Rally. There wasn't space to move. People were against one another throughout. I see plenty of space there.

It will be interesting to see the numbers. Regardless though, I think the success of the Rally will be determined more by how strongly it effected people more than how many people showed up. And to determine that I just have one question: What's going to change hearts, satire or sincerity?

When we get some real estimates, and not the 300 million number, I think it will be interesting.


----------



## MaggieMae

Leweman said:


> I really don't know. it looks like a huge crowd especially compared to the last rally.  This one has all sorts of entertainers though like the myth buster guys!



I watched some of it, up to that point. How did the wave-meets-wave turn out? A collision? 

Seriously, people, why would anyone get upset over this? It's funny as hell and a wakeup call to how ridiculously absurd the political process has become.


----------



## goldcatt

MaggieMae said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know. it looks like a huge crowd especially compared to the last rally.  This one has all sorts of entertainers though like the myth buster guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some of it, up to that point. How did the wave-meets-wave turn out? A collision?
> 
> Seriously, people, why would anyone get upset over this? It's funny as hell and a wakeup call to how ridiculously absurd the political process has become.
Click to expand...


You must be on Team Sanity.


----------



## Avatar4321

MaggieMae said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know. it looks like a huge crowd especially compared to the last rally.  This one has all sorts of entertainers though like the myth buster guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched some of it, up to that point. How did the wave-meets-wave turn out? A collision?
> 
> Seriously, people, why would anyone get upset over this? It's funny as hell and a wakeup call to how ridiculously absurd the political process has become.
Click to expand...


Political rallys are absurd? Or did you mean something else about the political process?

Is anyone upset over this? The amazing thing is people were upset over the Restoring Honor Rally.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I know i'm not bashing Stewart's rally. I hope they all have a great time. It's not a political rally. Beck's wasn't either and i'm still amazed how hateful & bitter the Democrats were in bashing his rally. I wish nothing but a good time for all attending Stewart and Colbert's rally.


----------



## uscitizen

Avatar4321 said:


> They clearly have many more people that the communists did on 10/2/10. But I was at the Restoring Honor Rally. There wasn't space to move. People were against one another throughout. I see plenty of space there.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the numbers. Regardless though, I think the success of the Rally will be determined more by how strongly it effected people more than how many people showed up. And to determine that I just have one question: What's going to change hearts, satire or sincerity?
> 
> When we get some real estimates, and not the 300 million number, I think it will be interesting.



No room to move?  that was just becuase repubs like rubbing up against each other.


----------



## The Infidel

LibocalypseNow said:


> I know i'm not bashing Stewart's rally. I hope they all have a great time. It's not a political rally. Beck's wasn't either and i'm still amazed how hateful & bitter the Democrats were in bashing his rally. I wish nothing but a good time for all attending Stewart and Colbert's rally.





MaggieMae said:


> I watched some of it, up to that point. How did the wave-meets-wave turn out? A collision?
> 
> Seriously, people, why would anyone get upset over this? It's funny as hell and a wakeup call to how ridiculously absurd the political process has become.



I agree.... my cryticism is only to  the moonbats.


----------



## Modbert

LibocalypseNow said:


> I know i'm not bashing Stewart's rally. I hope they all have a great time. It's not a political rally. Beck's wasn't either and i'm still amazed how hateful & bitter the Democrats were in bashing his rally. I wish nothing but a good time for all attending Stewart and Colbert's rally.



You were just bashing the Stewart rally earlier. Never mind the fact that Beck's had Sarah Palin. Your hate and bitterness is apparent and not in the right place to say the least.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This rally will be spewed all over the main stream media as some political victory for the democrats. And the sheeple will believe it.
> 
> One time I here it's not a poilitical rally and in the same discussion it's a political rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're mad because of something that may/may not happen? Man, I'd hate to be you.
Click to expand...


Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Modbert

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.



What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I like Stewart & Colbert. So i'll take them at their word that this isn't a Political Rally. I hope they all really do enjoy themselves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Annie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So??? You agree with Obama that people are too stupid and will be influenced by this?
Click to expand...


Thanks for pointing out that obama was elected so yes 69 million Americans are stupid enough to believe anything. If it ain't on ABC CBS NBC or CNN it ain't believeable.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This rally will be spewed all over the main stream media as some political victory for the democrats. And the sheeple will believe it.
> 
> One time I here it's not a poilitical rally and in the same discussion it's a political rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're mad because of something that may/may not happen? Man, I'd hate to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. *After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.*
Click to expand...


Uh, duh. That's the whole point.


----------



## Annie

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So??? You agree with Obama that people are too stupid and will be influenced by this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out that obama was elected so yes 69 million Americans are stupid enough to believe anything. If it ain't on ABC CBS NBC or CNN it ain't believeable.
Click to expand...


Ok, so you do agree with Obama, at least as far as the electorate goes. So you favor what? Fascism? Monarchy? What?


----------



## Luissa

Avatar4321 said:


> They clearly have many more people that the communists did on 10/2/10. But I was at the Restoring Honor Rally. There wasn't space to move. People were against one another throughout. I see plenty of space there.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the numbers. Regardless though, I think the success of the Rally will be determined more by how strongly it effected people more than how many people showed up. And to determine that I just have one question: What's going to change hearts, satire or sincerity?
> 
> When we get some real estimates, and not the 300 million number, I think it will be interesting.



Communist, really?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo[/ame]

I also love how it is always a contest. I don't care what the numbers were at any of the rallies. Hey, lets start a thread about the garbage, Because I really want more people who know nothing about crowd management,  and garbage removal talking about how dirty the liberals are.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this won't change one vote in the election or anything like that.  I thought it was about who can draw the biggest crowd for these rally competitions.  Thats all.  Tuesday is gonna end with the same result regardless of this rally or any other rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
Click to expand...


For who?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Modbert said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
Click to expand...

Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about crowd size..... if you're really stupid enough to think crowd size is an indication of anything other than....well.... the size of the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media will play it as a political victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For who?
Click to expand...


HUMM, can't see the thieves for the democrats. And why was obama on stewerts show two nights ago?


----------



## Greenbeard

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Seek help. If you leave that stick up your ass for too long, you might get an infection.


----------



## Oscar Wao

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
Click to expand...

Stewart/Colbert have had this rally planned since before the One America rally a few weeks ago.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Annie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So??? You agree with Obama that people are too stupid and will be influenced by this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing out that obama was elected so yes 69 million Americans are stupid enough to believe anything. If it ain't on ABC CBS NBC or CNN it ain't believeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you do agree with Obama, at least as far as the electorate goes. So you favor what? Fascism? Monarchy? What?
Click to expand...


Just becase I agree with one truthful point with obama does not mean I agree with him in anything else.


----------



## Oscar Wao

You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you defending thisd rally and what I said, since you think this is fun get together with a lot of people? It really should bother you. After all those on stage are from the comendy channel a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
Click to expand...


No. Stewart and Colbert wouldn't have had this rally if there weren't people like you who take these things waaaaaay too seriously and personally. They're making fun of Beck and the rest, sure. But really they're making fun of YOU. And the others like you on both sides who Just. Don't. Get it.

So I guess I can't blame you for being all rabid about it. Carry on!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Oscar Wao said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stewart/Colbert have had this rally planned since before the One America rally a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


So this rally was an attempt to make fun at the Beck rally.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart/Colbert have had this rally planned since before the One America rally a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this rally was an attempt to make fun at the Beck rally.
Click to expand...


Yep!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal with all the venomous hatred for a fun rally?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Stewart and Colbert wouldn't have had this rally if there weren't people like you who take these things waaaaaay too seriously and personally. They're making fun of Beck and the rest, sure. But really they're making fun of YOU. And the others like you on both sides who Just. Don't. Get it.
> 
> So I guess I can't blame you for being all rabid about it. Carry on!
Click to expand...


When it comes to my country you can bet your ass I take things seriously and personally. I will have to agree restore sanity will happen Nov, 2 and not because of this rally.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart/Colbert have had this rally planned since before the One America rally a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this rally was an attempt to make fun at the Beck rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...


So the name of the rally should be keep the insanity coming


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, so this rally was actually about, NOTHING. except to try and show up Becks rally?

Do lefties actually EVA have an orginial thought?

They do say, imitation is the highest form of Flattery.

think about that.


----------



## random3434

Oscar Wao said:


> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!



And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.


Stephen Colbert was right after all!


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the openning post of this thread. More people than was at the Beck rally.
> I don't like to predict anything but I will predict this. The media will play this off like its a great democratic victory, because this rally has the hint of throwing off on the Beck rally. Would stewart have had this rally if the one nation communist rally wasn't a flop? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Stewart and Colbert wouldn't have had this rally if there weren't people like you who take these things waaaaaay too seriously and personally. They're making fun of Beck and the rest, sure. But really they're making fun of YOU. And the others like you on both sides who Just. Don't. Get it.
> 
> So I guess I can't blame you for being all rabid about it. Carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to my country you can bet your ass I take things seriously and personally. I will have to agree restore sanity will happen Nov, 2 and not because of this rally.
Click to expand...


That's the spirit! Kick dem evul pinko commie fascist Nazi slugs right in da tuckus an put in REAL Americans who will change everything we all hate about them liberroidal demonrats! Go git 'em, tiger! Sic 'em! Rip 'em to shreds! Party First, Party Forever! 


Meanwhile, the rest of us will sit back, enjoy the show and remember it's a par-tay!


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
Click to expand...


Colbert ROCKS.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
Click to expand...


If this rally means nothing then why are you defending it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colbert ROCKS.
Click to expand...


Wasn't he the one that was asked to leave the senate hearings for saying something stupid?


----------



## Luissa

Stephanie said:


> LOL, so this rally was actually about, NOTHING. except to try and show up Becks rally?
> 
> Do lefties actually EVA have an orginial thought?
> 
> They do say, imitation is the highest form of Flattery.
> 
> think about that.



Shocker,  Stephanie still has no clue.


----------



## Stephanie

Echo Zulu said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
Click to expand...


wrong, ain't worked up over shit from a stupid rally that meant, NOTHING.
Didn't get worked up over Becks rally, either.
But you can go on thinking it if it makes ya feel good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Stewart and Colbert wouldn't have had this rally if there weren't people like you who take these things waaaaaay too seriously and personally. They're making fun of Beck and the rest, sure. But really they're making fun of YOU. And the others like you on both sides who Just. Don't. Get it.
> 
> So I guess I can't blame you for being all rabid about it. Carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to my country you can bet your ass I take things seriously and personally. I will have to agree restore sanity will happen Nov, 2 and not because of this rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the spirit! Kick dem evul pinko commie fascist Nazi slugs right in da tuckus an put in REAL Americans who will change everything we all hate about them liberroidal demonrats! Go git 'em, tiger! Sic 'em! Rip 'em to shreds! Party First, Party Forever!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of us will sit back, enjoy the show and remember it's a par-tay!
Click to expand...


Come Nov. 2 sanity will be restored and not because of his rally.


----------



## random3434

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this rally means nothing then why are you defending it?
Click to expand...


LMAO! 

You really don't get it, do you?


I'm linking this thread, and the other one, to Stewart and Cobert's websites, they will be rolling on the floor with laughter at some of you, because of all your reactions! PERFECT!


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this rally means nothing then why are you defending it?
Click to expand...


For the same reason they had the rally.


----------



## random3434

Stephanie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people realize this is supposed to be like nothing more than an extended episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong, ain't worked up over shit from a stupid rally that meant, NOTHING.
> Didn't get worked up over Becks rally, either.
> But you can go on thinking it if it makes ya feel good.
Click to expand...


Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to my country you can bet your ass I take things seriously and personally. I will have to agree restore sanity will happen Nov, 2 and not because of this rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit! Kick dem evul pinko commie fascist Nazi slugs right in da tuckus an put in REAL Americans who will change everything we all hate about them liberroidal demonrats! Go git 'em, tiger! Sic 'em! Rip 'em to shreds! Party First, Party Forever!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of us will sit back, enjoy the show and remember it's a par-tay!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come Nov. 2 sanity will be restored and not because of his rally.
Click to expand...


Sanity? 
You guys want to elect people who don't believe in masturbation, evolution, and who tell latinos they look asian. There is not a sane one in the bunch. You guys made sure you got rid of the sane ones.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this rally means nothing then why are you defending it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> You really don't get it, do you?
> 
> 
> I'm linking this thread, and the other one, to Stewart and Cobert's websites, they will be rolling on the floor with laughter at some of you, because of all your reactions! PERFECT!
Click to expand...


Good maybe obama will get it.
obama you are a pathic piece of shit.
You are a lame duck president
The people will start removing the trash Nov., 2  Then in two years we will remove the shit out of the white house.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to my country you can bet your ass I take things seriously and personally. I will have to agree restore sanity will happen Nov, 2 and not because of this rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit! Kick dem evul pinko commie fascist Nazi slugs right in da tuckus an put in REAL Americans who will change everything we all hate about them liberroidal demonrats! Go git 'em, tiger! Sic 'em! Rip 'em to shreds! Party First, Party Forever!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of us will sit back, enjoy the show and remember it's a par-tay!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come Nov. 2 sanity will be restored and not because of his rally.
Click to expand...


You are so dense it's almost no fun to laugh at you. 


Almost.


----------



## Stephanie

Echo Zulu said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact the nutters like bigreb, Stephanie, et al, are getting so worked up over it makes it even more hysterical.
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert was right after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, ain't worked up over shit from a stupid rally that meant, NOTHING.
> Didn't get worked up over Becks rally, either.
> But you can go on thinking it if it makes ya feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
Click to expand...


Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
I see..


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Some are now trying to gain some sort of political advantage out of this rally. It's an underlying current i'm detecting. Stewart & Colbert have said this isn't a political rally. I'll take their word on that. But some are trying to use it for politics and you know who you are. Just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## random3434

Stephanie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, ain't worked up over shit from a stupid rally that meant, NOTHING.
> Didn't get worked up over Becks rally, either.
> But you can go on thinking it if it makes ya feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
> I see..
Click to expand...


Keep posting, PLEASE ! 

You, bigreb, Libotroll,,,,,etc.............

It's hysterical!


----------



## Luissa

I wonder if Stephanie gets the majority of people at the rally are moderates?


----------



## Stephanie

Echo Zulu said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
> I see..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting, PLEASE !
> 
> You, bigreb, Libotroll,,,,,etc.............
> 
> It's hysterical!
Click to expand...


awwww..it doesn't take much to blow your skirt up, does it?


----------



## HUGGY

Stephanie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, ain't worked up over shit from a stupid rally that meant, NOTHING.
> Didn't get worked up over Becks rally, either.
> But you can go on thinking it if it makes ya feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
> I see..
Click to expand...


Deeply!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LibocalypseNow said:


> Some are now trying to gain some sort of political advantage out of this rally. It's an underlying current i'm detecting. Stewart & Colbert have said this isn't a political rally. I'll take their word on that. But some are trying to use it for politics and you know who you are. Just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.



I called it earlier.


----------



## Stephanie

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
> I see..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deeply!
Click to expand...


hahahahaha


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit! Kick dem evul pinko commie fascist Nazi slugs right in da tuckus an put in REAL Americans who will change everything we all hate about them liberroidal demonrats! Go git 'em, tiger! Sic 'em! Rip 'em to shreds! Party First, Party Forever!
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the rest of us will sit back, enjoy the show and remember it's a par-tay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Nov. 2 sanity will be restored and not because of his rally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so dense it's almost no fun to laugh at you.
> 
> 
> Almost.
Click to expand...


Stupid is voting for obama dense is supporting every failure he has created.
I am neither one.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are now trying to gain some sort of political advantage out of this rally. It's an underlying current i'm detecting. Stewart & Colbert have said this isn't a political rally. I'll take their word on that. But some are trying to use it for politics and you know who you are. Just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it earlier.
Click to expand...


And that's so HOT. 

It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.


----------



## random3434

*Tony Bennet singing "God Bless America"-CLASSIC! *


----------



## Liability

Libs gleeful!  MASSIVE turnout for Stewart's Rally!

"Literally DOZENS" of people were seen in the vicinity of the National Mall, declared one unauthorized spokesman for Mr. Stewart.


----------



## eagleseven

LibocalypseNow said:


> Some are now trying to gain some sort of political advantage out of this rally. It's an underlying current i'm detecting. Stewart & Colbert have said this isn't a political rally. I'll take their word on that. But some are trying to use it for politics and you know who you are. Just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.


So it's a rally for those unwilling to take a definitive stand on the issues shaping our country?

Or is it a rally for non-voters?

---

Or is it a rally for those who snidely mock the American right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting in this thread and telling us all how much you don't care Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now if you post in a thread, that means YOU CARE?
> I see..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep posting, PLEASE !
> 
> You, bigreb, Libotroll,,,,,etc.............
> 
> It's hysterical!
Click to expand...


If this rally means nothing why are you so defensive of it? It has already been pointed out that this rally was to make fun of the beck rally and the people at the rally.

I say it's a very big play of rule five from Alinsky's rules for radicals.
Is stewert a left wing extremist?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are now trying to gain some sort of political advantage out of this rally. It's an underlying current i'm detecting. Stewart & Colbert have said this isn't a political rally. I'll take their word on that. But some are trying to use it for politics and you know who you are. Just have some fun and enjoy the entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called it earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's so HOT.
> 
> It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government. 
This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's so HOT.
> 
> It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
Click to expand...


No, _dear._

They're making fun of YOU. Not because of your views. But because you're as dense as a lead weight and about as bright, and just don't understand that your little one-track minded Party First hack job is annoying as hell to people who are, well, sane.

You have counterparts on the left too, don't get me wrong. But you don't get the joke and don't have the slightest inclination to even try - which is precisely why you're the butt of it.

Now keep on entertaining us. It's fun to watch.


----------



## eagleseven

How many at Stewart's rally are registered republicans, would you say?

Stewart's rally is about 'humor' as much as Beck's rally was about 'spirituality.'


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> How many at Stewart's rally are registered republicans, would you say?



Who knows? It's a free concert and comedy show on a sunny Saturday afternoon, I'd imagine a lot of Republicans would enjoy that. I doubt there are many Party First hacks though. Unless the wife dragged them along.


----------



## Dr.House

Images in - The crowds are massive...


----------



## Leweman

Its mostly moderates half of which will vote and of that half id say half vote for repubs and half for dems.


----------



## judyd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called it earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's so HOT.
> 
> It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
Click to expand...


What rally did you watch?  Certainly not this one.  If you didn't watch, then your comments might make some sense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

goldcatt said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's so HOT.
> 
> It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, _dear._
> 
> They're making fun of YOU. Not because of your views. But because you're as dense as a lead weight and about as bright, and just don't understand that your little one-track minded Party First hack job is annoying as hell to people who are, well, sane.
> 
> You have counterparts on the left too, don't get me wrong. But you don't get the joke and don't have the slightest inclination to even try - which is precisely why you're the butt of it.
> 
> Now keep on entertaining us. It's fun to watch.
Click to expand...


Was this rally a way to make fun of the Beck rally?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

judyd said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's so HOT.
> 
> It almost makes up for the total lack of a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rally did you watch?  Certainly not this one.  If you didn't watch, then your comments might make some sense.
Click to expand...

The intent of the rally


----------



## Oscar Wao

Entertaining.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many at Stewart's rally are registered republicans, would you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows? It's a free concert and comedy show on a sunny Saturday afternoon, I'd imagine a lot of Republicans would enjoy that. I doubt there are many Party First hacks though. Unless the wife dragged them along.
Click to expand...

I'll bet there are quite a few Party First hacks attending...who are ready to get-out-the-vote for Obama.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dr.House said:


> Images in - The crowds are massive...



I can't tell what that is., other than a satellite photo.


----------



## goldcatt

bigrebnc1775 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, _dear._
> 
> They're making fun of YOU. Not because of your views. But because you're as dense as a lead weight and about as bright, and just don't understand that your little one-track minded Party First hack job is annoying as hell to people who are, well, sane.
> 
> You have counterparts on the left too, don't get me wrong. But you don't get the joke and don't have the slightest inclination to even try - which is precisely why you're the butt of it.
> 
> Now keep on entertaining us. It's fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was this rally a way to make fun of the Beck rally?
Click to expand...


It's making fun of YOU and people like you, left and right. And yes, that includes Beck. But it's not only Beck. It's everybody who has absolutely no perspective whatosoever and has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate. 

PARTY FIRST!!!!!!!


----------



## judyd

bigrebnc1775 said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no humor in making fun of people who are fed up mwith the government.
> This rally is from the play book of alinsky rule five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rally did you watch?  Certainly not this one.  If you didn't watch, then your comments might make some sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The intent of the rally
Click to expand...


Again, your comments don't make sense.  Whose interpretation of his "intent" did you listen to?  I heard a lot, but he was always up front that this was not going to be a political rally, which it wasn't.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Hope remains alive, and the evidence was in the crowd.  A new generation of young men and women immune to the hate and fear rhetoric of 24-7 news.
Contrasted with Beck's message which characterized America as a nation of cowards, fearful of the future and anyone not born a WASP.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

As one of the stereo-typed, so called "right-wingers", that was a pretty cool event. Very young crowd.

Now I want our government back more than ever.

I will vote for anyone but Democrats. We are a better people than our government. Not sure why they won't listen to us. They will now.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> It's making fun of YOU and people like you, left and right. And yes, that includes Beck. But it's not only Beck. It's everybody who has absolutely no perspective whatosoever and has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate.


And Stewart is doing this by putting on a free concert while specifically avoiding any meaningful political discussion?

It sounds like Stewart _"has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate."_ But that's right, he's only a comedian...we cannot expect him to make a serious argument.


----------



## Liability

Dr.House said:


> Images in - The crowds are massive...



Look at all the PEOPLE!


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's making fun of YOU and people like you, left and right. And yes, that includes Beck. But it's not only Beck. It's everybody who has absolutely no perspective whatosoever and has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate.
> 
> 
> 
> And Stewart is doing this by putting on a free concert while specifically avoiding any meaningful political discussion?
> 
> It sounds like Stewart _"has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate."_
Click to expand...


Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire. 

You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from these pictures it doesn't look like many. And most do not look like they represent america or it's view
> 
> jon stewart rally live: Blogging to 'restore sanity' (photos) | tbd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignorant post is ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop projecting pussy bitch
Click to expand...


From the littlest one on the entire forum: rich.


----------



## Liability

How can you all not get it?

The "rally" was like abstract modern art whose sole function is to permit the viewer to see in it whatever he or she chooses to see in it.

"It was the political (non-political) feel good event of the weekend."

Rorschach would be pleased.


----------



## Foxfyre

WAPO overhead of Stewart/Colbert rally:






\

Close up shots look to be mostly kids no doubt drawn to see Stewart and/or the entertainment featured.


Long shot of Restore Honor rally:






In answer to Annie's question, no, I don't think rallies affect much of anybody's vote.  What a rally like Restore Honor does do though is give those of us who love America and the traditional values that have made it the great nation it is are encouraged that we aren't alone but that hundreds of thousands are willing to get out there and show their support.  And perhaps that does translate into more incentive to make it to the polls to vote because it seems more possible that our vote can actually make a difference.


----------



## goldcatt

Titanic Sailor said:


> As one of the stereo-typed, so called "right-wingers", that was a pretty cool event. Very young crowd.
> 
> Now I want our government back more than ever.
> 
> I will vote for anyone but Democrats. We are a better people than our government. Not sure why they won't listen to us. They will now.



It was a cool event. I disagree with your political views, but if you get it then we have something in common. And THAT is the point.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire.
> 
> You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.


I understand what he is attempting...only it is a contradiction. He wants to be a comedian, to make people laugh, and yet wants to be taken seriously when discussing issues he cares about.

Did you watch Obama's interview on _The Daily Show?_ Was it a comedy routine, or was it a serious interview discussing issues that are affecting millions of Americans?

Jon Stewart wants it both ways. He wants to discuss political issues seriously, yet retreat behind comedic license when it gets too hot.

---

Do you think it is just _coincidence_ that Jon Stewart's _Obama interview_ and _Rally to Restore Sanity_ both occurred just days before the midterm election? Democratic Strategists couldn't have planned it better themselves.

---

You cannot be both court jester and judge.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire.
> 
> You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what he is attempting...only it is a contradiction. He wants to be a comedian, to make people laugh, and yet wants to be taken seriously when discussing issues he cares about.
> 
> Did you watch Obama's interview on _The Daily Show?_ Was it a comedy routine, or was it a serious interview discussing issues that are affecting millions of Americans?
> 
> Jon Stewart wants it both ways. He wants to discuss political issues seriously, yet retreat behind comedic license when it gets too hot.
> 
> ---
> 
> You cannot be both court jester and judge.
Click to expand...


Of course one can.  Check Mark Twain or Will Rogers, for a start.  What Stewart has done has drawn Real America from right to left to do what Americans do best, party.  And that is the coolest point of all.  We are a people regardless of those who try to divide us.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course one can.  Check Mark Twain or Will Rogers, for a start.  What Stewart has done has drawn Real America from right to left to do what Americans do best, party.  And that is the coolest point of all.  We are a people regardless of those who try to divide us.




And Beck drew 'Real America' from right to left to do what Americans do best, *pray.*


----------



## Rozman

You know how the Libs will spin this.Starting with the WH Press Secretary and ending with Ed Shultz........
They will all say that the crowd was there to support the President,Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid,The stimulus bill,the Health care bill Cap and tax,the President's crazy spending.The whole deal.And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.


----------



## Stephanie

Luissa said:


> I wonder if Stephanie gets the majority of people at the rally are moderates?



LOl, MODERATES.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire.
> 
> You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what he is attempting...only it is a contradiction. He wants to be a comedian, to make people laugh, and yet wants to be taken seriously when discussing issues he cares about.
> 
> Did you watch Obama's interview on _The Daily Show?_ Was it a comedy routine, or was it a serious interview discussing issues that are affecting millions of Americans?
> 
> Jon Stewart wants it both ways. He wants to discuss political issues seriously, yet retreat behind comedic license when it gets too hot.
> 
> ---
> 
> Do you think it is just _coincidence_ that Jon Stewart's _Obama interview_ and _Rally to Restore Sanity_ both occurred just days before the midterm election? Democratic Strategists couldn't have planned it better themselves.
> 
> ---
> 
> You cannot be both court jester and judge.
Click to expand...


He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do. 

Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?


----------



## Foxfyre

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire.
> 
> You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what he is attempting...only it is a contradiction. He wants to be a comedian, to make people laugh, and yet wants to be taken seriously when discussing issues he cares about.
> 
> Did you watch Obama's interview on _The Daily Show?_ Was it a comedy routine, or was it a serious interview discussing issues that are affecting millions of Americans?
> 
> Jon Stewart wants it both ways. He wants to discuss political issues seriously, yet retreat behind comedic license when it gets too hot.
> 
> ---
> 
> Do you think it is just _coincidence_ that Jon Stewart's _Obama interview_ and _Rally to Restore Sanity_ both occurred just days before the midterm election? Democratic Strategists couldn't have planned it better themselves.
> 
> ---
> 
> You cannot be both court jester and judge.
Click to expand...


Of course Stewart is partisan, and of course the rally was fully intended to stir up the 'base' especially among the young.  I sorta disagree a little that a comedian/satirist cannot also be political spokesperson though as many have done that on both sides of the spectrum:   Red Skelton, Bill Cosby, Robin Williams, George Carlin et al come to mind of the top of my head.  Somebody doesn't hang up his personal convictions just because he makes a living making people laugh, and Stewart does make me laugh.

He and Bill O'Reilly have been trading off being on each other's shows lately and it has been good.  

My daughter attended the rally today and reports that it was a pretty good crowd but most there just enjoying the entertainment.  It was a good time she said.

Stewart's bit on energy independence is a classic and remains one of my favorites.  I defy anybody to watch it and not laugh.  But it is defnitely genuinely educational.

Here's one place to see it:
Jon Stewart on Energy Independence: "Why didn't it work? Why didn't we do it?" - Hit & Run : Reason Magazine


----------



## judyd

Rozman said:


> You know how the Libs will spin this.Starting with the WH Press Secretary and ending with Ed Shultz........
> They will all say that the crowd was there to support the President,Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid,The stimulus bill,the Health care bill Cap and tax,the President's crazy spending.The whole deal.And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.



How do you come up with this crap???  In your dreams??  What politicians were there?  None?   If you didn't watch it, you didn't get it.  There was nothing in the rally to say that it supported any candidate.  It was just supporting "let's all get along".


----------



## uscitizen

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's making fun of YOU and people like you, left and right. And yes, that includes Beck. But it's not only Beck. It's everybody who has absolutely no perspective whatosoever and has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate.
> 
> 
> 
> And Stewart is doing this by putting on a free concert while specifically avoiding any meaningful political discussion?
> 
> It sounds like Stewart _"has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate."_ But that's right, he's only a comedian...we cannot expect him to make a serious argument.
Click to expand...


and Beck is an entertainer.


----------



## chanel

My son is there with his college Improv team. Just got a text. They had a blast. He asked if they beat Beck. I told him according to rightwinger, 90 percent of the US population was there. Lol


----------



## Greenbeard

Rozman said:


> And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.



Voter turnout is bad? Or, uh, "sad"?


----------



## goldcatt

Foxfyre said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the rally? It wasn't meant to be meaningful political debate. It was satire.
> 
> You normally get satire, which leads me to believe you probably didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what he is attempting...only it is a contradiction. He wants to be a comedian, to make people laugh, and yet wants to be taken seriously when discussing issues he cares about.
> 
> Did you watch Obama's interview on _The Daily Show?_ Was it a comedy routine, or was it a serious interview discussing issues that are affecting millions of Americans?
> 
> Jon Stewart wants it both ways. He wants to discuss political issues seriously, yet retreat behind comedic license when it gets too hot.
> 
> ---
> 
> Do you think it is just _coincidence_ that Jon Stewart's _Obama interview_ and _Rally to Restore Sanity_ both occurred just days before the midterm election? Democratic Strategists couldn't have planned it better themselves.
> 
> ---
> 
> You cannot be both court jester and judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Stewart is partisan, and of course the rally was fully intended to stir up the 'base' especially among the young.  I sorta disagree a little that a comedian/satirist cannot also be political spokesperson though as many have done that on both sides of the spectrum:   Red Skelton, Bill Cosby, Robin Williams, George Carlin et al come to mind of the top of my head.  Somebody doesn't hang up his personal convictions just because he makes a living making people laugh, and Stewart does make me laugh.
> 
> He and Bill O'Reilly have been trading off being on each other's shows lately and it has been good.
> 
> My daughter attended the rally today and reports that it was a pretty good crowd but most there just enjoying the entertainment.  It was a good time she said.
> 
> Stewart's bit on energy independence is a classic and remains one of my favorites.  I defy anybody to watch it and not laugh.  But it is defnitely genuinely educational.
> 
> Here's one place to see it:
> Jon Stewart on Energy Independence: "Why didn't it work? Why didn't we do it?" - Hit & Run : Reason Magazine
Click to expand...


Of the two I actually prefer Colbert, he fits my somewhat sarcastic sense of humor a little better. 

I wish I could have been there, it sounds like a good time was had by all. I watched most of the broadcast though, it was good comedy and a lineup of good musical performers. I laughed - a lot.  Like Stewart said, the whole point was just everybody's presence, hanging out and having a good time together without worrying about the partisan crap for a few hours (I'm obviously paraphrasing there). I appreciate that. Some people might get offended by the notion, but I like it.


----------



## Stephanie

chanel said:


> My son is there with his college Improv team. Just got a text. They had a blast. He asked if they beat Beck. I told him according to rightwinger, 90 percent of the US population was there. Lol


----------



## goldcatt

uscitizen said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's making fun of YOU and people like you, left and right. And yes, that includes Beck. But it's not only Beck. It's everybody who has absolutely no perspective whatosoever and has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate.
> 
> 
> 
> And Stewart is doing this by putting on a free concert while specifically avoiding any meaningful political discussion?
> 
> It sounds like Stewart _"has nothing of substance to contribute to any meaningful debate."_ But that's right, he's only a comedian...we cannot expect him to make a serious argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Beck is an entertainer.
Click to expand...


Yep, that he is. He's certainly not a journalist.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do.
> 
> Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?


Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.

Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.

---

Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.

The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.


----------



## Revere

Rozman said:


> And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.



Yeah, how'd that approach work out last time for Democrats when it came to vetting a candidate who knew what the hell he was doing?


----------



## Avatar4321

150K. Not bad. Not 500K, but not bad. Better than the Communists did.

But here is an interesting question: Which Rally do you think effected more individuals?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Folks, the dems are as necessary as the pubs to America's welfare, and the extremes of the far left and the far right are destructive to the country's best interest.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> Folks, the dems are as necessary as the pubs to America's welfare, and the extremes of the far left and the far right are destructive to the country's best interest.



Then stop being extreme.


----------



## random3434

judyd said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how the Libs will spin this.Starting with the WH Press Secretary and ending with Ed Shultz........
> They will all say that the crowd was there to support the President,Nancy Pelosi,Harry Reid,The stimulus bill,the Health care bill Cap and tax,the President's crazy spending.The whole deal.And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come up with this crap???  In your dreams??  What politicians were there?  None?   If you didn't watch it, you didn't get it.  There was nothing in the rally to say that it supported any candidate.  It was just supporting "let's all get along".
Click to expand...


And ANYBODY that would have watched that would have gotten that.

I'll admit, it made me think......I need to be nicer to those I don't agree with....this hate by so many is weakening our country.


I'm going to try, and that's the best I can offer.


----------



## judyd

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do.
> 
> Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.
> 
> Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.
> 
> The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.
Click to expand...

  "destruction of the Democratic Party"?   You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?  

Apparently, you're another one who knows all about the rally that he DIDN'T WATCH!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

I only extreme to you, Avatar4321, is that I know Beck, Skousen, the JBS, and your beliefs are far, far to the right and simply not reflective of mainstream.  That's where I sit, in the mainstream, and that you can't see merely reflects your dysfunctional concept of American politics.  Nonetheless, it's a beautiful day, and you should enjoy it.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> the extremes of the far left and the far right are destructive to the country's best interest.


Proof?

It is the do-nothing corrupt moderates in Congress that allowed our fiscal situation to deteriorate into this disaster. Moderates want to keep the status-quo, keeping everyone happy, even if it means mortgaging our grandchildren to the Chinese!

Bush campaigned as a "compassion conservative" and Obama campaigned as a "post-partisan candidate." 

_Both_ have fuck us over royally.


----------



## Stephanie

judyd said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do.
> 
> Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.
> 
> Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.
> 
> The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "destruction of the Democratic Party"?   You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?
> 
> Apparently, you're another one who knows all about the rally that he DIDN'T WATCH!!!
Click to expand...


omg, the drama.
I suppose all the anti-war protesting didn't do ANY harm whatsoever to our country. but saying you want put a political Party out of existence, is doing harm to the country..sheesh


----------



## eagleseven

judyd said:


> You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?


Bullshit.

Non-partisan politicians more interested in filling their wallets than saving the country have ruined this country.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do.
> 
> Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.
> 
> Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.
> 
> The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.
Click to expand...


So you're completely misrepresenting and trashing an event you didn't watch where politics were not discussed because of your hatred for the Democratic Party? 

Sorry, E7, but then you're just like bigreb and they were making fun of you too.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> Sorry, E7, but then you're just like bigreb and they were making fun of you too.


You can laugh and sing Kumbaya as the country burns.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, E7, but then you're just like bigreb and they were making fun of you too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can laugh and sing Kumbaya as the country burns.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'll do just that.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, E7, but then you're just like bigreb and they were making fun of you too.
> 
> 
> 
> You can laugh and sing Kumbaya as the country burns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll do just that.
Click to expand...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrWz9XVvls"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrWz9XVvls[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

judyd said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a satirist, so is Colbert. What is satire? Comedy with a point. It's what they do.
> 
> Why are you so incensed about a show you didn't even watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.
> 
> Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.
> 
> The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "destruction of the Democratic Party"?   You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?
> 
> Apparently, you're another one who knows all about the rally that he DIDN'T WATCH!!!
Click to expand...


Some people are just against one-party fiat and will fight it to the death....unless it's THEIR party. Then it's suddenly not just all right, but a goal.


----------



## judyd

Stephanie said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party, and Stewart's audience includes the bulk of the young Democratic base.
> 
> Most of my leftist friends are too disillusioned by Obama's broken promises to vote this year, but Jon Stewart may yet still change this. This is _precisely_ why Obama interviewed on the Daily Show...to get out the youth vote.
> 
> ---
> 
> Why do I seek the destruction of the Democratic Party? Not because I have any love for the Republicans, but rather because the policies and decisions made by the current Democratic leadership, including Obama, are antithetical to my personal political philosophy.
> 
> The stakes are too high for me to be non-partisan.
> 
> 
> 
> "destruction of the Democratic Party"?   You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?
> 
> Apparently, you're another one who knows all about the rally that he DIDN'T WATCH!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg, the drama.
> I suppose all the anti-war protesting didn't do ANY harm whatsoever to our country. but saying you want put to a political Party put out of existence, is doing harm to the country..sheesh
Click to expand...


War protesting?  You mean the war in Iraq, that no one defends anymore because everyone knows it was a sham?  That war?  Yes, we have to keep some troops there to help keep the peace in the shambles that we created.  The war that cheney's halliburton continues to make billions from?  That war??  

War protestors did harm to the country?  Or the scumbags who created a phony war to enrich their own pockets?  I remember I went on a job interview just prior to the 2008 election, with a electronics parts company.  The HR woman said that they were hoping that McCain would win, because they had so many defense contracts for war materials, and they were afraid Obama would withdraw the troops.   Apparently, it doesn't matter how many lives are lost or ruined because of the war, as long as the important people are making  money.   There are too many of you who just don't get it.  We have maimed and killed hundreds of thousands of Americans and Iraqis for no reason, except it lined the pockets of some--and put the U.S. deeply in debt.


----------



## Avatar4321

JakeStarkey said:


> I only extreme to you, Avatar4321, is that I know Beck, Skousen, the JBS, and your beliefs are far, far to the right and simply not reflective of mainstream.  That's where I sit, in the mainstream, and that you can't see merely reflects your dysfunctional concept of American politics.  Nonetheless, it's a beautiful day, and you should enjoy it.



I have been. Did quite a bit of yard work.

Does anyone honestly believe they are extreme? The point is, if you are worried about extremes, address the problem in yourself. When that's done, you'll be a be in a better position.

Also, we need to have an anchor to determine what is extreme. Extreme compared to what?


----------



## eagleseven

judyd said:


> War protesting?  You mean the war in Iraq, that no one defends anymore because everyone knows it was a sham?  That war?  Yes, we have to keep some troops there to help keep the peace in the shambles that we created.  The war that cheney's halliburton continues to make billions from?  That war??
> 
> War protestors did harm to the country?  Or the scumbags who created a phony war to enrich their own pockets?  I remember I went on a job interview just prior to the 2008 election, with a electronics parts company.  The HR woman said that they were hoping that McCain would win, because they had so many defense contracts for war materials, and they were afraid Obama would withdraw the troops.   Apparently, it doesn't matter how many lives are lost or ruined because of the war, as long as the important people are making  money.   There are too many of you who just don't get it.  We have maimed and killed hundreds of thousands of Americans and Iraqis for no reason, except it lined the pockets of some--and put the U.S. deeply in debt.


Why so bitter? This is a day of joy and laughter!

We're partying while our friends and loved ones die in Afghanistan!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Leweman said:


> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.



I have no doubt that Jonathan Stewart is incredibly more popular than Glenn Beck.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> Some people are just against one-party fiat and will fight it to the death....unless it's THEIR party. Then it's suddenly not just all right, but a goal.


Which is why you will be voting for the Republicans this Tuesday, to ensure a split government?


----------



## Revere

It's imperative as many Democrats as possible are crushed on Tuesday.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just against one-party fiat and will fight it to the death....unless it's THEIR party. Then it's suddenly not just all right, but a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you will be voting for the Republicans this Tuesday, to ensure a split government?
Click to expand...


I'll be splitting my ballot at least three ways as usual and disregarding party labels - again, as usual. 

Do you have a problem with that? Tough.


----------



## Trajan

I am sure sometime tomorrow perhaps by later tonight there will be a few overhead shots, thats really the only way to get any idea the ways things are now, since the dep. of interior was restricted after the million man march whining, its catch as catch can. .


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> I'll be splitting my ballot at least three ways as usual and disregarding party labels - again, as usual.
> 
> Do you have a problem with that? Tough.


You're putting your vote where your mouth is...this I can respect.

Voting for the Libertarians last cycle aided the Democratic landslide...and so I intend to correct that horrible mistake.


----------



## judyd

eagleseven said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> War protesting?  You mean the war in Iraq, that no one defends anymore because everyone knows it was a sham?  That war?  Yes, we have to keep some troops there to help keep the peace in the shambles that we created.  The war that cheney's halliburton continues to make billions from?  That war??
> 
> War protestors did harm to the country?  Or the scumbags who created a phony war to enrich their own pockets?  I remember I went on a job interview just prior to the 2008 election, with a electronics parts company.  The HR woman said that they were hoping that McCain would win, because they had so many defense contracts for war materials, and they were afraid Obama would withdraw the troops.   Apparently, it doesn't matter how many lives are lost or ruined because of the war, as long as the important people are making  money.   There are too many of you who just don't get it.  We have maimed and killed hundreds of thousands of Americans and Iraqis for no reason, except it lined the pockets of some--and put the U.S. deeply in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so bitter? This is a day of joy and laughter!
> 
> We're partying while our friends and loved ones die in Afghanistan!
Click to expand...


Afghanistan is another war which we shouldn't be in.  This whole "terrorist" problem should be dealt with by the CIA, and the DIA.  Nothing has been accomplished by putting the troops in there.  So now what are we going to do--invade Pakistan and Yemen?  

it's too bad that war is profitable to so many.  It destroys far too many lives while enriching others.


----------



## random3434

Tempers are high right now...........that's not going to help anything, all this anger.



But just a reminder to everyone, on Tuesday, get out and 


VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

I'm going to write in Cornholio for governor here.


----------



## Oscar Wao

Wry Catcher said:


> Hope remains alive, and the evidence was in the crowd. A new generation of young men and women immune to the hate and fear rhetoric of 24-7 news.
> Contrasted with Beck's message which characterized America as a nation of cowards, fearful of the future *and anyone not born a WASP*.


And you're one of the people that Stewart/Colbert were talking about.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be splitting my ballot at least three ways as usual and disregarding party labels - again, as usual.
> 
> Do you have a problem with that? Tough.
> 
> 
> 
> You're putting your vote where your mouth is...this I can respect.
> 
> Voting for the Libertarians last cycle aided the Democratic landslide...and so I intend to correct that horrible mistake.
Click to expand...


It's your vote, I wouldn't dream of telling you what to do with it.  I kinda like the Libertarians, myself. Some of them are crazy nutty but some make a lot of sense. Depends on the candidate. I'll be voting for one here. The D and R candidates in that particular race both suck too badly to even hold my nose to vote for them.

But I don't have a party affiliation or even one that comes close to adequately representing my views, so maybe it's easier for me to disregard the letter behind the name. /shrug


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonesense, eagleseven.  That a dysfunctional personality does not understand extremism is an illness can't be expected to comprehend what we are discussing here.  The center is what holds America together, and the extremes are what try to tear it apart.


----------



## Revere

Oscar Wao said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope remains alive, and the evidence was in the crowd. A new generation of young men and women immune to the hate and fear rhetoric of 24-7 news.
> Contrasted with Beck's message which characterized America as a nation of cowards, fearful of the future *and anyone not born a WASP*.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the people that Stewart/Colbert were talking about.
Click to expand...


Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz.  Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?


----------



## skookerasbil

Leweman said:


> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be splitting my ballot at least three ways as usual and disregarding party labels - again, as usual.
> 
> Do you have a problem with that? Tough.
> 
> 
> 
> You're putting your vote where your mouth is...this I can respect.
> 
> Voting for the Libertarians last cycle aided the Democratic landslide...and so I intend to correct that horrible mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's your vote, I wouldn't dream of telling you what to do with it.  I kinda like the Libertarians, myself. Some of them are crazy nutty but some make a lot of sense. Depends on the candidate. I'll be voting for one here. The D and R candidates in that particular race both suck too badly to even hold my nose to vote for them.
> 
> But I don't have a party affiliation or even one that comes close to adequately representing my views, so maybe it's easier for me to disregard the letter behind the name. /shrug
Click to expand...

I'm never well-represented, being small-government and very-socially-liberal. But this election cycle, the Democratic expansion of the Federal government must be stopped.

I don't trust the Republicans to control their own spending, but I'm hoping a Republican Congress fighting with a Democratic Executive will stop our fiscal insanity.


----------



## judyd

Revere said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope remains alive, and the evidence was in the crowd. A new generation of young men and women immune to the hate and fear rhetoric of 24-7 news.
> Contrasted with Beck's message which characterized America as a nation of cowards, fearful of the future *and anyone not born a WASP*.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the people that Stewart/Colbert were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz.  Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?
Click to expand...




What?  He constantly refers to himself as a Jew.  Many people in show business change their name to something easier to pronounce and remember.


----------



## goldcatt

Revere said:


> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope remains alive, and the evidence was in the crowd. A new generation of young men and women immune to the hate and fear rhetoric of 24-7 news.
> Contrasted with Beck's message which characterized America as a nation of cowards, fearful of the future *and anyone not born a WASP*.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the people that Stewart/Colbert were talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz.  Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?
Click to expand...


He doesn't. You've never watched his show, have you? 

He makes references to and jokes about being Jewish on a regular basis. One of the reasons I like him is his ability to laugh at himself.

(Something certain unnamed people around here would do well to learn)


----------



## Revere

goldcatt said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Wao said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the people that Stewart/Colbert were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz.  Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't. You've never watched his show, have you?
> 
> He makes references to and jokes about being Jewish on a regular basis. One of the reasons I like him is his ability to laugh at himself.
> 
> (Something certain unnamed people around here would do well to learn)
Click to expand...


But he does not use his real name.  He wants to turn his Jewishness on and off when it makes business sense to him.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonesense, eagleseven.  That a dysfunctional personality does not understand extremism is an illness can't be expected to comprehend what we are discussing here.  The center is what holds America together, and the extremes are what try to tear it apart.


One man's extremist is another man's savior.

'Moderate' is like 'Middle Class'; a poorly-defined term, subject to wild interpretations, that effectively means nothing. In 1930s Germany, the 'moderates' were _Nazis_.

But keep patting yourself on the back for your 'moderate-ness' if it makes you feel better.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Revere wants to hide his far right extremism, turning it off and on as it suits him.  That is far more likely than Jon doing such a thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagleseven said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonesense, eagleseven.  That a dysfunctional personality does not understand extremism is an illness can't be expected to comprehend what we are discussing here.  The center is what holds America together, and the extremes are what try to tear it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> One man's extremist is another man's savior.
> 
> 'Moderate' is like 'Middle Class'; a poorly-defined term, subject to wild interpretations, that effectively means nothing. In 1930s Germany, the 'moderates' were _Nazis_.
> 
> But keep patting yourself on the back for your 'moderate-ness' if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


Your illness manifests itself.


----------



## Revere

JakeStarkey said:


> Revere wants to hide his far right extremism, turning it off and on as it suits him.  That is far more likely than Jon doing such a thing.



What do you want to know, jackass?  Anything but personal details.  Ask away.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonesense, eagleseven.  That a dysfunctional personality does not understand extremism is an illness can't be expected to comprehend what we are discussing here.  The center is what holds America together, and the extremes are what try to tear it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> One man's extremist is another man's savior.
> 
> 'Moderate' is like 'Middle Class'; a poorly-defined term, subject to wild interpretations, that effectively means nothing. In 1930s Germany, the 'moderates' were _Nazis_.
> 
> But keep patting yourself on the back for your 'moderate-ness' if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your illness manifests itself.
Click to expand...

Your arrogance overwhelms me. _It's totally effective._


----------



## MarcATL

Greenbeard said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the sad thing is it will influence more Democrats to come out and vote to support The Democrats which was probably the real reason for this anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter turnout is bad? Or, uh, "sad"?
Click to expand...


It is statements like what Rozman has said that just give more evidence to the nature of Rwers' voter repression tendencies.

In their minds, they have figured out who will NOT vote their way, and have decided to do anything to stop them. From telling them to vote on the following day, to having their goons at the voting booths stopping them from voting because zey zon't have zeir paypahz!


----------



## Oscar Wao

Revere said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz. Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't. You've never watched his show, have you?
> 
> He makes references to and jokes about being Jewish on a regular basis. One of the reasons I like him is his ability to laugh at himself.
> 
> (Something certain unnamed people around here would do well to learn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he does not use his real name. He wants to turn his Jewishness on and off when it makes business sense to him.
Click to expand...

People use "different last names" all the time.  Hell, in Whoopi Goldberg's case, that isn't even hear real name! (It's Caryn Johnson).

People do that stuff all the time in the entertainment world...


----------



## JakeStarkey

The arrogance of the extremes, the very small minority of Americans, turns folks off, eagleseven.  Simply, you don't know better, and you don't have the votes, so, who cares?


----------



## eagleseven

Fucking extremists, starting a _war_ over taxes!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The war started because the Parliament would not compromise, not because the Americans were overly aggressive until Lexington and Concord.  Your mistake is assuming the administration and the legislative branches are tyrannical and that you are oppressed.  No, you are not a modern day patriot.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're putting your vote where your mouth is...this I can respect.
> 
> Voting for the Libertarians last cycle aided the Democratic landslide...and so I intend to correct that horrible mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your vote, I wouldn't dream of telling you what to do with it.  I kinda like the Libertarians, myself. Some of them are crazy nutty but some make a lot of sense. Depends on the candidate. I'll be voting for one here. The D and R candidates in that particular race both suck too badly to even hold my nose to vote for them.
> 
> But I don't have a party affiliation or even one that comes close to adequately representing my views, so maybe it's easier for me to disregard the letter behind the name. /shrug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never well-represented, being small-government and very-socially-liberal. But this election cycle, the Democratic expansion of the Federal government must be stopped.
> 
> I don't trust the Republicans to control their own spending, but I'm hoping a Republican Congress fighting with a Democratic Executive will stop our fiscal insanity.
Click to expand...


I'm sort of all over the map when it comes to my views, I felt most at home in the old Northeastern liberal libertarian wing of the GOP before they booted us all to the curb to make way for the neocons. I lean somewhat left overall but the Dems right now are progressives and I'm not a fan of progressivism. And the Libertarians as a party have been taken so far right they're more of a reactionary party in a lot of ways. So all I really have to vote for is the individual. 

I hate all parties as organizations equally. They're all crooks, liars and thieves - or would be if they got a chance at a slice of the porkpie. I have zero, zip, nada, nil faith that changing the letter behind anybody's name in Congress will have any effect on what's been happening for more than a generation. Call me cynical, but both parties put the spending system in place, both benefit from it, why would they stop it?


----------



## Revere

Obama IS the Parliament, and he does not compromise.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> The arrogance of the extremes, the very small minority of Americans, turns folks off, eagleseven.  Simply, you don't know better, and you don't have the votes, so, who cares?


Nuh-uh, _you're_ the extremist!


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## goldcatt

Revere said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Stewart's real last name is Liebowitz.  Why does he want to pass himself off as a WASP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't. You've never watched his show, have you?
> 
> He makes references to and jokes about being Jewish on a regular basis. One of the reasons I like him is his ability to laugh at himself.
> 
> (Something certain unnamed people around here would do well to learn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he does not use his real name.  He wants to turn his Jewishness on and off when it makes business sense to him.
Click to expand...


You keep thinking that if it makes you sleep better at night.


----------



## Revere

Oscar Wao said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't. You've never watched his show, have you?
> 
> He makes references to and jokes about being Jewish on a regular basis. One of the reasons I like him is his ability to laugh at himself.
> 
> (Something certain unnamed people around here would do well to learn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he does not use his real name. He wants to turn his Jewishness on and off when it makes business sense to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People use "different last names" all the time.  Hell, in Whoopi Goldberg's case, that isn't even hear real name! (It's Caryn Johnson).
> 
> People do that stuff all the time in the entertainment world...
Click to expand...


Not the same.  Liebowitz -> Stewart is clearly intended to WASP him.


----------



## Revere

skookerasbil said:


>



Is that you and Tom Arnold?


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> Call me cynical, but both parties put the spending system in place, both benefit from it, why would they stop it?


Because if both parties continue to ignore the problem, America will fall.

Of course, that's why I think we're doomed. But I'm not giving up just yet.

---

If the Democrats stay in power, or the Republicans take power and continue the failed policies of the Bush era, I'll be taking my medical training to New Zealand or Australia before America collapses.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's you and Tom, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagleseven said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The arrogance of the extremes, the very small minority of Americans, turns folks off, eagleseven.  Simply, you don't know better, and you don't have the votes, so, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh-uh, _you're_ the extremist!
Click to expand...


  Cute kid.  Nonetheless you are extreme and you don't know any better.


----------



## Sheldon

Leweman said:


> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.




Whatever the actual number is, it's good that people are getting out and being engaged in politics and rallies like this. My understanding is that this thing started out as just a joke, but once people started showing interest in it they  made plans to do an actual rally. I like the Daily Show, and the slightly less funny Colbert Report. Stewart does a pretty good job on calling out the media on their bullshit.


----------



## eagleseven

JakeStarkey said:


> Cute kid.  Nonetheless you are extreme and you don't know any better.


Nuh-uh! _You're_ the ignorant extremist!







No tag-backs!


----------



## skookerasbil

LMAO..........I just read on DRUDGE they bused people in!!!!!!


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me cynical, but both parties put the spending system in place, both benefit from it, why would they stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because if both parties continue to ignore the problem, America will fall.
> 
> Of course, that's why I think we're doomed. But I'm not giving up just yet.
> 
> ---
> 
> If the Democrats stay in power, or the Republicans take power and continue the failed policies of the Bush era, I'll be taking my medical training to New Zealand or Australia before America collapses.
Click to expand...


And you think necessity will translate into action? Sorry, but I really am chuckling right now. I've watched politics a long time, necessity has very little to do with either party's actions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagleseven said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kid.  Nonetheless you are extreme and you don't know any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh-uh! _You're_ the ignorant extremist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tag-backs!
Click to expand...


Tag.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> And you think necessity will translate into action?


I have those immigration papers handy.



goldcatt said:


> Sorry, but I really am chuckling right now. I've watched politics a long time, necessity has very little to do with either party's actions.


Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think necessity will translate into action?
> 
> 
> 
> I have those immigration papers handy.
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I really am chuckling right now. I've watched politics a long time, necessity has very little to do with either party's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.
Click to expand...


You may just be more cynical than I am. No sarcasm in this applause.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think necessity will translate into action?
> 
> 
> 
> I have those immigration papers handy.
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I really am chuckling right now. I've watched politics a long time, necessity has very little to do with either party's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I think your critical thinking bone for politics and culture reads wrong for you.  However, your passion cannot be discounted.  Best fortune to wherever you settle.


----------



## kiwiman127

eagleseven said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Non-partisan politicians more interested in filling their wallets than saving the country have ruined this country.
Click to expand...


+++++++++++++++++
Ha! The above comment has nothing to be based on, it's pure ideological conjecture. Can you prove your point with facts!  
What exactly has partisanship brought us?  NOTHING, but putting an ideology ahead of country.  Both parties think they have the answer and all they have to show for it is failure after failure after failure while they whore themselves to BIG MONEY! Anyone who has been paying attention and has the ability to use objective thinking can attest to failures of partisanship.
Talk about someone who has their head firmly buried in the sand!


----------



## Foxfyre

kiwiman127 said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that it's people like you who have actually caused more harm to the country than anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Non-partisan politicians more interested in filling their wallets than saving the country have ruined this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> Ha! The above comment has nothing to be based on, it's pure ideological conjecture. Can you prove your point with facts!
> What exactly has partisanship brought us?  NOTHING, but putting an ideology ahead of country.  Both parties think they have the answer and all they have to show for it is failure after failure after failure while they whore themselves to BIG MONEY! Anyone who has been paying attention and has the ability to use objective thinking can attest to failures of partisanship.
> Talk about someone who has their head firmly buried in the sand!
Click to expand...


UNLESS you have partisanship as was demonstrated in 1994 that ushered in major reforms and put us on the track for 12 years of prosperity broken only by a few months of serious recession generated by 9/11.   Under our system of government you have to have some sense of partisanship in order to accomplish any goal.

Our problems have not been partisanship for the most part, but rather ideology and/or self serving motives from our elected leaders.  The Founders knew from the very beginning that as soon as the people, elected or electorate, discovered they could vote themselves money/prosperity/power/prestige/influence from the public treasury, the Constitution would be under assault and in danger.

So let's vote in favor of ideology that recognizes that and is willing to address it and stop that kind of graft and corruption.  And in order to put enough strength into the system, you have to figure out which party is of a mind to fix whatever it is you want fixed.

For me this year, the Democrats have ridiculed, trashed, marginalized, and demonized the Tea Partiers who are of a mind to fix what I want fixed.   The GOP has mostly embraced them.   So for me it is a no brainer which party is more likely to fix what I want fixed.


----------



## eagleseven

goldcatt said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think necessity will translate into action?
> 
> 
> 
> I have those immigration papers handy.
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I really am chuckling right now. I've watched politics a long time, necessity has very little to do with either party's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may just be more cynical than I am. No sarcasm in this applause.
Click to expand...

I pray that I'm wrong. I pray that our economy recovers. I pray that social security solidifies. I pray that industry returns, that corruption ends, that America will be the site of the next great world-changing technological boom.

Then, I wouldn't have to leave my roots. Then, I would have ample career opportunities, so I can make it big. Then I could invest my money and not be afraid of losing it all in five or ten years. Then I could count on a reliable retirement. Then I wouldn't worry about my parents' retirement.

As it is, however, the fundamental flaws that caused this recession remain unfixed, the painfully gross unfunded liabilities grow, the corruption spreads, the poor accounting practices are ignored, the national debt grows larger, the dollar continues to decline, people continue to lose their jobs and default on loans. Asia continues to outpace us in technology and science, as demonstrated by the development of electric automobiles.

My childhood friends are still being sent to fight in the desert for god-knows-what-anymore.

---

Please tell me what I should be optimistic about?


----------



## Zander

Organizers estimated attendance at about 250,000.


----------



## Foxfyre

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have those immigration papers handy.
> 
> 
> Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may just be more cynical than I am. No sarcasm in this applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pray that I'm wrong. I pray that our economy recovers. I pray that social security solidifies. I pray that industry returns, that corruption ends, that America will be the site of the next great world-changing technological boom.
> 
> Then, I wouldn't have to leave my roots. Then, I would have ample career opportunities, so I can make it big. Then I could invest my money and not be afraid of losing it all in five or ten years. Then I could count on a reliable retirement. Then I wouldn't worry about my parents' retirement.
> 
> As it is, however, the fundamental flaws that caused this recession remain unfixed, the painfully gross unfunded liabilities grow, the corruption spreads, the poor accounting practices are ignored, the national debt grows larger, the dollar continues to decline, people continue to lose their jobs and default on loans. Asia continues to outpace us in technology and science, as demonstrated by the development of electric automobiles.
> 
> My childhood friends are still being sent to fight in the desert for god-knows-what-anymore.
> 
> ---
> 
> Please tell me what I should be optimistic about?
Click to expand...


Courage my friend.  In the midst of WWII when everything looked the most hopeless, miracles pulled it out of the fire.  You can look at the devastation in Hiroshima and Nagasaki back then and see beautiful, modern, thriving cities there now.  How many during the Great Depression were ready to give up in despair only to see subsequent generations thrive and prosper?   How many people have been absolutely on the ropes with no prospects, no hope, only to find that job that would allow them to get back on track and prosper again?

Look again at that Restore Rally photo.  (Page 9?)   Look at those hundreds of thousands of people there all who believe in certain values and principles that made this country great.  And I think they are the tip of the ice berg.

I am not ready to give up on America.  Too many of us ignored the festering boils that were developing in our government because it didn't seem all that bad for so long.  But once they reach maximum pain, you can't ignore them any more.  And you do something about it.

In my opinion, America is ready to do something about it.  And we need to encourage that as much as we possibly can.


----------



## eagleseven

I hope you are right, Foxfyre. I hope you are right.


----------



## goldcatt

eagleseven said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have those immigration papers handy.
> 
> 
> Tis why I'm not optimistic, and why I suspect my future lies elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may just be more cynical than I am. No sarcasm in this applause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pray that I'm wrong. I pray that our economy recovers. I pray that social security solidifies. I pray that industry returns, that corruption ends, that America will be the site of the next great world-changing technological boom.
> 
> Then, I wouldn't have to leave my roots. Then, I would have ample career opportunities, so I can make it big. Then I could invest my money and not be afraid of losing it all in five or ten years. Then I could count on a reliable retirement. Then I wouldn't worry about my parents' retirement.
> 
> As it is, however, the fundamental flaws that caused this recession remain unfixed, the painfully gross unfunded liabilities grow, the corruption spreads, the poor accounting practices are ignored, the national debt grows larger, the dollar continues to decline, people continue to lose their jobs and default on loans. Asia continues to outpace us in technology and science, as demonstrated by the development of electric automobiles.
> 
> My childhood friends are still being sent to fight in the desert for god-knows-what-anymore.
> 
> ---
> 
> Please tell me what I should be optimistic about?
Click to expand...


Individuals, not parties. If more people return to valuing the individual above the party and governance above politics we might have a prayer. But the system is geared to keep those people out, regardless of where they come from.

A miracle, maybe?

I understand how you feel. My generation got hit with both Iraq wars as well as Afghanistan, Somalia and Bosnia. It's tough to think we can recover from the insanity of the last 25 years or so, but we can. And we will. IF we're smart. Not parties, but people.


----------



## California Girl

Zander said:


> Organizers estimated attendance at about 250,000.



NBC reported Beck's at 300,000. I'd call it a draw and focus on something important..... like Tuesday! Halloween for Democrats!


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may just be more cynical than I am. No sarcasm in this applause.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that I'm wrong. I pray that our economy recovers. I pray that social security solidifies. I pray that industry returns, that corruption ends, that America will be the site of the next great world-changing technological boom.
> 
> Then, I wouldn't have to leave my roots. Then, I would have ample career opportunities, so I can make it big. Then I could invest my money and not be afraid of losing it all in five or ten years. Then I could count on a reliable retirement. Then I wouldn't worry about my parents' retirement.
> 
> As it is, however, the fundamental flaws that caused this recession remain unfixed, the painfully gross unfunded liabilities grow, the corruption spreads, the poor accounting practices are ignored, the national debt grows larger, the dollar continues to decline, people continue to lose their jobs and default on loans. Asia continues to outpace us in technology and science, as demonstrated by the development of electric automobiles.
> 
> My childhood friends are still being sent to fight in the desert for god-knows-what-anymore.
> 
> ---
> 
> Please tell me what I should be optimistic about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Courage my friend.  In the midst of WWII when everything looked the most hopeless, miracles pulled it out of the fire.  You can look at the devastation in Hiroshima and Nagasaki back then and see beautiful, modern, thriving cities there now.  How many during the Great Depression were ready to give up in despair only to see subsequent generations thrive and prosper?   How many people have been absolutely on the ropes with no prospects, no hope, only to find that job that would allow them to get back on track and prosper again?
> 
> Look again at that Restore Rally photo.  (Page 9?)   Look at those hundreds of thousands of people there all who believe in certain values and principles that made this country great.  And I think they are the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> I am not ready to give up on America.  Too many of us ignored the festering boils that were developing in our government because it didn't seem all that bad for so long.  But once they reach maximum pain, you can't ignore them any more.  And you do something about it.
> 
> In my opinion, America is ready to do something about it.  And we need to encourage that as much as we possibly can.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much how I see it. America has survived far, far worse. We are Americans. We get knocked down, we get back up. No one ever keeps us down. Not even our own Government. Either side.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zander said:


> Organizers estimated attendance at about 250,000.



I heard that Colbert was saying 150K


----------



## goldcatt

Avatar4321 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Organizers estimated attendance at about 250,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Colbert was saying 150K
Click to expand...


He's said anywhere from a few dozen to 6 billion. He's Colbert. 

I don't really care. They got a decent turnout, it was a fun show, works for me.


----------



## Zander

Avatar4321 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Organizers estimated attendance at about 250,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Colbert was saying 150K
Click to expand...


Frankly, I don't care. They had a party. Some people showed up. Will it make any difference? Nope.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Beck was no more than 150K at the extreme, and probably less than that.  However, it does not matter if Stewart's rally was larger or not.  What matters is that folks are revved up about politics.  The Dems had their chance, couldn't work together, and it looks like the Pubs get the House.  If the parties can't work together this coming term, I truly think the people will say with the Prince, a "Pox on both your  houses," and we will see the worms come out on both extremes in greater strength.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Beck was no more than 150K at the extreme, and probably less than that.  However, it does not matter if Stewart's rally was larger or not.  What matters is that folks are revved up about politics.  The Dems had their chance, couldn't work together, and it looks like the Pubs get the House.  If the parties can't work together this coming term, I truly think the people will say with the Prince, a "Pox on both your  houses," and we will see the worms come out on both extremes in greater strength.



You're wrong. It was around 300k. Colbert's was around 250k. Big fucking deal. It's a rally, it counts for jack shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Naw, maybe half of that for the beckster.  But you are right.  Neither one matters.  Only Tuesday matters.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Naw, maybe half of that for the beckster.  But you are right.  Neither one matters.  Only Tuesday matters.



NBC quoted 300k for Becks. Hell, they were looking for a whine about it and even they got the figure right. Live with it. It appears that it actually does matter to you - you seem to have a bee in your bonnet that Becks be lower than Colberts. Personally, I go with the liberal media - they sure as hell wanted it to be as low as possible. 

Grow up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not at all.  You are the one projecting on it, but hey, if you are accepting NBC, who knows?  And you are right, it doesn't matter, but it is fun to watch you jump at times.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all.  You are the one projecting on it, but hey, if you are accepting NBC, who knows?  And you are right, it doesn't matter, but it is fun to watch you jump at times.



Actually, I just happen to know why NBC used that figure. And I know it's pretty accurate. And, since the organizers themselves are saying 250k for Colbert, that sounds reasonable. I'd say they were pretty even. And I really don't care. I'm just anal about accuracy with this kind of shit.


----------



## Luissa

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was no more than 150K at the extreme, and probably less than that.  However, it does not matter if Stewart's rally was larger or not.  What matters is that folks are revved up about politics.  The Dems had their chance, couldn't work together, and it looks like the Pubs get the House.  If the parties can't work together this coming term, I truly think the people will say with the Prince, a "Pox on both your  houses," and we will see the worms come out on both extremes in greater strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. It was around 300k. Colbert's was around 250k. Big fucking deal. It's a rally, it counts for jack shit.
Click to expand...


The same person who the liberals bitched about over the inauguration numbers, because they were under what they said, 800,000  instead of 2 billion. Put the crowd at a little under 100,000, he also used a certain method  with aerial photos. I figured it the guy has pissed off both groups, he is probably pretty close.
I wouldn't put Beck's crowd over 100,000, crowds seem bigger.


----------



## California Girl

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was no more than 150K at the extreme, and probably less than that.  However, it does not matter if Stewart's rally was larger or not.  What matters is that folks are revved up about politics.  The Dems had their chance, couldn't work together, and it looks like the Pubs get the House.  If the parties can't work together this coming term, I truly think the people will say with the Prince, a "Pox on both your  houses," and we will see the worms come out on both extremes in greater strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. It was around 300k. Colbert's was around 250k. Big fucking deal. It's a rally, it counts for jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same person who the liberals bitched about over the inauguration numbers, because they were under what they said, 800,000  instead of 2 billion. Put the crowd at a little under 100,000, he also used a certain method  with aerial photos. I figured it the guy has pissed off both groups, he is probably pretty close.
> I wouldn't put Beck's crowd over 100,000, crowds seem bigger.
Click to expand...


The figure of 300k for Becks comes from academics, not aerial photos. Academics don't rate aerial methodology as being as accurate as the tried and tested - and relied on by Government for official stats for years methodology which uses a huge variety of angles and solid measurements to estimate. The reason they are no longer able to provide official figures is because of the controversy surrounding the Million Man March. This is fact. Those academics gave an unofficial (ie they cannot be quoted) figure for the Beck rally as 300,000. 

I'll put in a request on Monday and see what, if anything, they say about Corberts but, in the absence of anything more scientific, the organisers themselves said 250,000. That's probably pretty accurate. 

Without doubt, the two crowds are about equal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.


----------



## kyzr

Annie said:


> What I'm trying to figure out if any from the left or right think that the great unwashed that will be showing up Tuesday are really influenced by the rallies or their numbers?



They'll still be "stoned".  Would rather party than vote in a meaningless election.


----------



## Dr.House

JokeStarkey said:
			
		

> Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.



Nobody believes you...


----------



## Flopper

Much ado about nothing, but there were a few good laughs.


----------



## chanel

Great signs:





















I wonder if the last one will be broadcasted all over the networks.  (ha ha Chanel made a funny)


----------



## editec

Whatever it was, there were a helluva lot of people there.

Let us remember, shallwe, that the polling numbers for support for the GOP and the Dems are even lower than Obama's.

And Congress gets even less support than that!

The American people are fed up.

We see this in the TEA PARTY rallies and we're seeing it here, too.

And while we certainly have wildly different solutions to offer, and while we completely disagree about how to fix things, I think its safe to say that one thing we have in common is this.

*The American people are tired of the same old BS from BOTH PARTIES.*

80% of those recntly polled say that they want the incoming Congress to act cooperatively to solve our problems, folks.

You partisans on both sides are out of step with the POPULAR opinion.

*This rally is, I think, a rally for SANITY.*

And sanity is something that both parties have failed to give us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr.House said:


> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
Click to expand...


Dr.Dweeb, nobody cares what you say.  The photos speak for themselves, while you and Zander speak  for your delusions.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr.Dweeb, nobody cares what you say.  The photos speak for themselves, while you and Zander speak  for your delusions.
Click to expand...


Jake, you don't get to make decrees about what other people do and do not care about. It makes you look stupid. 

Nice to see you're still hung up on the crowd numbers... despite being given the opportunity to discuss the content of the message of the day. Just goes to show what you think is important. Big numbers matter more than substance. Good to know.


----------



## uscitizen

Dr.House said:


> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
Click to expand...


Dropping down to modifying quotes?


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Dweeb, nobody cares what you say.  The photos speak for themselves, while you and Zander speak  for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, you don't get to make decrees about what other people do and do not care about. It makes you look stupid.
> 
> Nice to see you're still hung up on the crowd numbers... despite being given the opportunity to discuss the content of the message of the day. Just goes to show what you think is important. Big numbers matter more than substance. Good to know.
Click to expand...


When it is directed at me, of course, I do, CaliforniaGirl, and it is immaterial to me if you think it makes me look stupid.

The numbers aren't important other than that posters should be generally honest about them.


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a news video of the crowd today: it was huge, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dropping down to modifying quotes?
Click to expand...


There was no quote modification.  It was verbatim.

The username was tweaked, but to call that a quote modification is facially stupid of you.

Besides, it's true.  Even Jokey knows he's just a joke.  He just won't admit it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Good morning.  Liability is fun to read for grins and chuckles.


----------



## California Girl

240 posts on who's got the biggest......... rally. 

Cute.


Personally, I'm more interested in what Steward said. Which I thought was great. But I'm smart enough to understand what's important - and to whom. The intelligent are considering what he said, while the idiots bicker over whether size matters.


----------



## blu

the crowd was at least twice as large but its a totally different purpose. beck's rally was a right wing christian extremist circle jerk  while stewart/colberts was more of an entertain thing with tons of celeberities giving speeches and endorsing it etc


----------



## Liability

blu said:


> the crowd was at least twice as large but its a totally different purpose. beck's rally was a right wing christian extremist circle jerk  while stewart/colberts was more of an entertain thing with tons of *celeberities* giving speeches and endorsing it etc



Ah, so "tons" of *celeberities* "endorsed" an entertainment thing.  

Well that would sure have been meaningful [/sarcasm], if that's what the Stewart shit show had actually been.

But it wasn't, anyway.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> 240 posts on who's got the biggest......... rally.
> 
> Cute.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm more interested in what Steward said. Which I thought was great. But I'm smart enough to understand what's important - and to whom. The intelligent are considering what he said, while the idiots bicker over whether size matters.



The content was tripe, too, though.


----------



## The T

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Dweeb, nobody cares what you say. The photos speak for themselves, while you and Zander speak for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, you don't get to make decrees about what other people do and do not care about. It makes you look stupid.
> 
> Nice to see you're still hung up on the crowd numbers... despite being given the opportunity to discuss the content of the message of the day. Just goes to show what you think is important. Big numbers matter more than substance. Good to know.
Click to expand...

 
Joke thinks bigger numbers make him look and feel better about himself.


----------



## chanel

I'm gonna have to go with Jake on this one. Sorry felllas. Size DOES matter. Lol


----------



## Liability

chanel said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Jake on this one. Sorry felllas. Size DOES matter. Lol



When it was time to bestow the Roman Gladiator name upon Jokey, the choice came down to *Penis Minimus* or *Penis Lackus*.  

Thus, I suspect that Jokey's level of frustration stems from his awareness that size matters.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability likes to emote but cannot think critically: so obvious.


----------



## Trajan

well so far the only sane commentary I can find on the tale of the tape, is here....please be sure to READ and understand how he derived his numbers ..if you disagree fine,  but please come back with something other than hot air.....


page one has some pics-
Pajamas Media  So, How Much Sanity Was There in D.C. Yesterday? (Updated)

the numbers-


Which means we can, at last, estimate the size of the damned crowd. We&#8217;ll use exactly the same figures for crowd density we used for the One Nation rally and the Beck &#8220;Restore Honor&#8221; rally:
Estimate 	10 square feet per person 	5 square feet per person 	2.5 square feet per person

Maximum: 	162,000 	324,000 	648,000
90 percent 	145,800 	291,600 	583,200
75 percent 	121,500 	243,000 	486,000
50 percent 	81,000 	162,000 	324,000
Based on CBS news estimate 	58,725 	58,725 	58,725
40 percent 	64,800 	129,600 	259,200

The row labeled &#8220;based on CBS News estimate,&#8221; by the way, is using the CBS figure of 87,000 for the Beck 8/28 rally to derive a number for square feet per person, and applying that to the Stewart/Colbert rally.

It&#8217;s worth looking back at our table from the 8/28 rally for comparison.
Estimate 	10 square feet per person 	5 square feet per person 	2.5 square feet per person

Maximum: 	215,000 people 	430,000 	860,000
90 percent 	200,000 	400,000 	800,000
75 percent 	163,000 	326,000 	652,000
50 percent 	108,000 	216,000 	432,000
CBS News Estimate 	87,000 	87,000 	87,000
40 percent 	86,000 	172,000 	344,000

Of course, we could have shortened this considerably: the Beck rally covered about 2.4 million square feet, while the Stewart/Colbert rally only about 1.6 million square feet.  In other words, we know from that alone that the Stewart/Colbert  rally was about  six-tenths as big as the Beck rally.

Back when I was an undergraduate at the University of Colorado, the common rumor was that Colorado had been left out of Playboy magazine&#8217;s rankings of the top party schools because &#8220;it was unfair for professionals to be included in competition with amateurs.&#8221;  (It wasn&#8217;t true, and I presume lots of other schools had the same rumor; spare me from everyone&#8217;s story of how it was really their school.)

But in much the same way, it seems a bit unfair to compare either the 9/12 rally or Beck&#8217;s 8/28 rally with this one.  The 9/12 2009 rally was more or less ad hoc; Beck&#8217;s rally was more organized, but still basically a rally.

But look at the Comedy Central &#8220;Sanity/Fear&#8221; rally.  As PJTV&#8217;s Richard Pollock found out, it was very carefully organized, with limited press access &#8212; or at least attempts to limit press access &#8212; and with the announcement that video and photography was prohibited except for Comedy Central.

(On the National Mall?  Good luck with that, bunky.)

There was a big proscenium stage, with a lovely setup framing the Capitol &#8212; as a sometimes theater guy, I really admired it, it was gorgeous &#8212; and a large controlled area  behind the stage for performers and technical people. Professional sound set ups, with big name acts flying in for a few numbers.

Big name acts, extensive crowd control, rules against video or audio taping even with your cell phone, boring political speeches &#8230; this wasn&#8217;t a rally, this was a U2 concert!

And that tells us the real story: they held a rock/comedy concert, with pro acts including two of the hottest TV comedians around, and professional production, with free admission and with Arianna Huffington paying for bus rides &#8212; and no matter what you think a &#8220;dense&#8221; crowd is, it was still only about six-tenths of Beck&#8217;s open-air church service.

Pajamas Media  So, How Much Sanity Was There in D.C. Yesterday? (Updated)


----------



## JakeStarkey

Guffaw, Trajan.  Your conclusions of crowd numbers are reversed.  Let's move on.


----------



## Trajan

JakeStarkey said:


> Guffaw, Trajan.  Your conclusions of crowd numbers are reversed.  Let's move on.





> if you disagree fine, but please come back with something other than hot air.....





you can move if you wish, which would not surprise me...have fun out there...


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability likes to emote but cannot think critically: so obvious.



Can't figure out how to work the "ignore" feature, eh, dimwit?

So much for your last hope at credibility.


----------



## Douger

Place is slap full of murkinz fixin' to vote against their own best interests.............as usual.


----------



## FlyingReganite

Leweman said:


> Biggest crowd since the inaugaration.  It is more of an entertainment event for independants and moderates as opposed to the far left or right rallys held earlier in the year.  I think that it appeals more to a bigger group of people.  Itd be interesting to be there except college football trumps this stuff by a mile.



Says CBS.

LMAO.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

You kids stand back, and learn a lesson. GOP and Tea Party going to win big, the train will keep rolling well after this election, and Obama will be attacked by the media and the rest of Democrats prior to 2012.

The entire world sacrificed during these times, and now this monopolized, hack government will be held accountable for the last century of failure.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bravo, Titanic Sailor, for a marvelous rant.


----------



## Gentle Storm

With Huffington guaranteeing unlimited buses from (NYC I think it was) and providing them, and Oprah flying in whole audiences, what you had was a rally of fun seekers hoping to be dazzled by celebrities. I got no problem with that.

But Beck's crowd came from all over the world, some at tremendous expense, just to gather in prayer for this country and be counted as willing to stand for something.

Stewart's rally was fueled by one-upance.

Beck's was fueled by the Spirit.

And there was a huge gathering at Beck's that the cameras can't touch.

I don't think one can compare the two. Nice try though.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ah, speaks the acolyte.  Thank you, Gentle Storm.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Titanic Sailor said:


> You kids stand back, and learn a lesson. GOP and Tea Party going to win big, the train will keep rolling well after this election, and Obama will be attacked by the media and the rest of Democrats prior to 2012.
> 
> The entire world sacrificed during these times, and now this monopolized, hack government will be held accountable for the last century of failure.



Perhaps a rant. We shall see. Been on the money so far..............

Everything we worried about with Obama is here, and more poor people than ever in our nation. Imagine that. 

Who knew?

We knew.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You knew both parties busted the system is what you knew, and you think going back to the GOP as it was is going to fix it?  Newt and DeLay and that gang of goobers?


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> You knew both parties busted the system is what you knew, and you think going back to the GOP as it was is going to fix it?  Newt and DeLay and that gang of goobers?



But the "going back to the GOP" part of your faux analysis is what's wrong.  It tips your hand.

You and your ilk just don't get it.

The GOP will not be given permission to go back to business as it used to be.  

Just ask Castle.

You libs are incapable of wrapping your minds around the notion that a movement has commenced.  That's ok.  It just means that you will be in the back of the class.  You must be used to that by now, Jokey.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You knew both parties busted the system is what you knew, and you think going back to the GOP as it was is going to fix it?  Newt and DeLay and that gang of goobers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "going back to the GOP" part of your faux analysis is what's wrong.  It tips your hand.
> 
> You and your ilk just don't get it.
> 
> The GOP will not be given permission to go back to business as it used to be.
> 
> Just ask Castle.
> 
> You libs are incapable of wrapping your minds around the notion that a movement has commenced.  That's ok.  It just means that you will be in the back of the class.  You must be used to that by now, Jokey.
Click to expand...


You are not thinking clearly.  John Boehner et al are going to try to do exactly that.  You are right that they should not, but on this you are dead wrong.  You obviously are not a conservative with that type of thinking, and only in your mind am I a lib.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Titanic Sailor said:


> As one of the stereo-typed, so called "right-wingers", that was a pretty cool event. Very young crowd.
> 
> Now I want our government back more than ever.
> 
> I will vote for anyone but Democrats. We are a better people than our government. Not sure why they won't listen to us. They will now.



So you'll vote for anyone but Democrats, huh.  Scary; I suppose that includes Angle in NV, Bachman in MN and the "I'm not a Witch" in DE.

I suppose "our government" might listen to you if you made sense.  As a stereo-typical RWer you want to cut taxes and cut regulations and cut government but never tell the government or us on this MB which taxes will be cut & the impact of such cuts; which regulations you want cut and the impact of such cuts; and which government agencies you want cut and the consequences of those cuts.
Probably because you don't think of the consequences.  It's the tea party mentality, simple solutions to complex problems, and exactly why I find the new right to be populated by simple simons and simple susans.


----------



## California Girl

Still whining about the numbers. Excellent. Cuz that's what counts. Whatever happens, don't look at the message of either event. That way you may actually learn some shit. Can't have that happen.


----------



## Crow

Jon Stewart had a rally? I had no idea. How retarded. Isnt he supposed to be funny or something? I cant stand the guy myself. Know whats sad? People actually get their news from him.


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They just said on stage they wanted to hear what 150,000 sounded like when they did a cheek pop? What the fuck?



See?   You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being such of a god damn stupid fuck tard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, why are you getting all serious and venomous all over a non-partisan rally? Hell, they got the Mythbusters guy up there entertaining the crowd, problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This rally will be spewed all over the main stream media as some political victory for the democrats.* And the sheeple will believe it.
> 
> One time I here it's not a poilitical rally and in the same discussion it's a political rally.
Click to expand...


So, show us links of that having happened now that the Rally is over.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The rally has certainly not been spewed "as some political victory for the democrats."


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You knew both parties busted the system is what you knew, and you think going back to the GOP as it was is going to fix it?  Newt and DeLay and that gang of goobers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "going back to the GOP" part of your faux analysis is what's wrong.  It tips your hand.
> 
> You and your ilk just don't get it.
> 
> The GOP will not be given permission to go back to business as it used to be.
> 
> Just ask Castle.
> 
> You libs are incapable of wrapping your minds around the notion that a movement has commenced.  That's ok.  It just means that you will be in the back of the class.  You must be used to that by now, Jokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not thinking clearly.  John Boehner et al are going to try to do exactly that.  You are right that they should not, but on this you are dead wrong.  You obviously are not a conservative with that type of thinking, and only in your mind am I a lib.
Click to expand...



No.  As is often the case, it is you who is not thinking clearly. Boehner will not be granted PERMISSION to return to business as usual.  The man will HAVE to adapt to a new political reality or -- like Castle -- he will soon enough be shown the door.  

My type of thinking is precisely what makes me a conservative.  What the fuck are _you_ talking about?  

And the fact that you don't understand as much is additional proof that, despite your false efforts to portray yourself as something else, you are just a lib.  And no, I am far from the only one who sees through your fraud, Jokey.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I will tell you this, that John  Boehner will do what John Boehner wants, and he is not going to allow a bunch of pretend-GOP Tea Party types from the wack right tell him what to do.  If I am wrong, you will call me on out, but I know that I am going to be calling you out on this one.  You clearly don't understand modern American politics, Liability.


----------



## Foxfyre

Any way you look at it, these were three very different events.

The "Restore Honor" rally was planned to feature and honor traditional American values that the people know made this country the great nation that it is--the values that the former generation has not done a good job of teaching to this one.  The people came voluntarily without coercion, without reward, without compensation, at their own expense to participate and the size of the crowd was astonishing and heart warming to those of us who believe in the values honored.  There were no more than a tiny handful of political T-shirts or signs in sight, the crowd was respectful, enjoyed themselves immensely, and left the public grounds clean as a whistle.

The "One Nation" rally was obviously an orchestrated attempt to show up and diminish the "Restore Honor" Rally, and it miserably failed to do so despite coercion from the unions and other organizations.  It featured a host of political, including hateful messages on T-shirts and signs along with a string of speakers who proceeded to trash George Bush, Republicans, conservative principles and conservative people, and they left the public grounds in a horrific mess including trashing the war memorials.

The "Restore Sanity" rally was also obviously an orchestrated attempt to show up and diminish the "Restore Honor " rally but at least was done so with mostly humor.  Plenty of hateful anti-GOP, anti-conservatives etc. T-shirts and signs were present but there were also those who got into the spirit of the event and just had a good time.  Because national figures helped bribe and bus folks into the rally, it was well attended.  And apparently they did pick up most of the trash.

I would guess very few votes were affected by any of these events.   But the only one that had a positive and lasting effect was the inspiration promoted by the Restore Honor Rally.  I, for instance, was encouraged by hundreds of thousands of people who showed up for nothing other than to celebrate what is good in America.  I don't think I am alone.


----------



## California Girl

Foxfyre said:


> Any way you look at it, these were three very different events.
> 
> The "Restore Honor" rally was planned to feature and honor traditional American values that the people know made this country the great nation that it is--the values that the former generation has not done a good job of teaching to this one.  The people came voluntarily without coercion, without reward, without compensation, at their own expense to participate and the size of the crowd was astonishing and heart warming to those of us who believe in the values honored.  There were no more than a tiny handful of political T-shirts or signs in sight, the crowd was respectful, enjoyed themselves immensely, and left the public grounds clean as a whistle.
> 
> The "One Nation" rally was obviously an orchestrated attempt to show up and diminish the "Restore Honor" Rally, and it miserably failed to do so despite coercion from the unions and other organizations.  It featured a host of political, including hateful messages on T-shirts and signs along with a string of speakers who proceeded to trash George Bush, Republicans, conservative principles and conservative people, and they left the public grounds in a horrific mess including trashing the war memorials.
> 
> The "Restore Sanity" rally was also obviously an orchestrated attempt to show up and diminish the "Restore Honor " rally but at least was done so with mostly humor.  Plenty of hateful anti-GOP, anti-conservatives etc. T-shirts and signs were present but there were also those who got into the spirit of the event and just had a good time.  Because national figures helped bribe and bus folks into the rally, it was well attended.  And apparently they did pick up most of the trash.
> 
> I would guess very few votes were affected by any of these events.   But the only one that had a positive and lasting effect was the inspiration promoted by the Restore Honor Rally.  I, for instance, was encouraged by hundreds of thousands of people who showed up for nothing other than to celebrate what is good in America.  I don't think I am alone.





You certainly are not alone. In fact, I suspect there are many more who see it like us than of the drooling fools on either side.


----------



## liebuster

Not sure if its been posted on the thread already mostly because I don't have time to go through all the damn insulting back and forth but here is a aerial view of the two rallies. No doubt Stewart got an impressive turnout that dwarfed the pathetic Shulzt rally, but its a little hard to ignore your eyes

OP; 
Please explain to me how "insanity rally" was bigger than the "honor rally"?


----------



## Titanic Sailor

It wasn't. Still, it was nice to see Stewart and Colbert defuse so much of the liberal anger, and hatred towards the American people. It didn't do much for most Americans who ignored it, but I think for a short while at least, liberals were again close to the human race. 

That was nice to see.


----------



## HUGGY

liebuster said:


> Not sure if its been posted on the thread already mostly because I don't have time to go through all the damn insulting back and forth but here is a aerial view of the two rallies. No doubt Stewart got an impressive turnout that dwarfed the pathetic Shulzt rally, but *its a little hard to ignore your eyes*OP;
> Please explain to me how "insanity rally" was bigger than the "honor rally"?



You are an idiot and a liar. Your pic of Becks rally is a fake.  It's not Becks Rally. Attendance was 87,000 for Beck over 250,000 for Stewart.  

Go Fuck Yourself Skippy!


----------



## Titanic Sailor

It looks like the Stewart and Colbert message blew right past Huggy..............................


----------



## liebuster

HUGGY said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if its been posted on the thread already mostly because I don't have time to go through all the damn insulting back and forth but here is a aerial view of the two rallies. No doubt Stewart got an impressive turnout that dwarfed the pathetic Shulzt rally, but *its a little hard to ignore your eyes*OP;
> Please explain to me how "insanity rally" was bigger than the "honor rally"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar. Your pic of Becks rally is a fake.  It's not Becks Rally. Attendance was 87,000 for Beck over 250,000 for Stewart.
> 
> Go Fuck Yourself Skippy!
Click to expand...


*How is that pic fake? Evidence please. *
And to address the attendace figures: The same company tallied both the rallies and beleive it or not that picture is real. Whats disturbing is how a they can look at a picture that emcompases twice the size and say that there is 60% less people than a picture that shows half the area. They are either telling the truth about Stewarts rally and lying about Becks or they are lying about both.

Even MSNBC admitted that there were atleast 300,000 at Becks rally. MSNBC DUDE!!! Most media outlets went with the 300K figure. Then you have CBS come out with the 87K figure


----------



## HUGGY

Titanic Sailor said:


> It looks like the Stewart and Colbert message blew right past Huggy..............................



You think I'm a liberal or a democrat?  What I am is a pissed off republican.  I am thoroughly done with asshats like you and the guy with the fake pic shitting on the good names of Eisenhower and Goldwater.  My only interest is calling out the liars and scum that claim to be members of my party.  No likey..tough shit.  Stop being a piece of shit and calling youself a republican.  A republican is honest.  You are not.  Therefore you aren't a republican.  I don't know what you are..maybe a theif for stealing the name of my party.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

(Note to self: Continue ignoring Huggy, lunatic)


----------



## liebuster

HUGGY said:


> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the Stewart and Colbert message blew right past Huggy..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm a liberal or a democrat?  What I am is a pissed off republican.  I am thoroughly done with asshats like you and the guy with the fake pic shitting on the good names of Eisenhower and Goldwater.  My only interest is calling out the liars and scum that claim to be members of my party.  No likey..tough shit.  Stop being a piece of shit and calling youself a republican.  A republican is honest.  You are not.  Therefore you aren't a republican.  I don't know what you are..maybe a theif for stealing the name of my party.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on how that pic was fake........ Can you provide a link to where it says that pic is fake????


----------



## HUGGY

liebuster said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if its been posted on the thread already mostly because I don't have time to go through all the damn insulting back and forth but here is a aerial view of the two rallies. No doubt Stewart got an impressive turnout that dwarfed the pathetic Shulzt rally, but *its a little hard to ignore your eyes*OP;
> Please explain to me how "insanity rally" was bigger than the "honor rally"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar. Your pic of Becks rally is a fake.  It's not Becks Rally. Attendance was 87,000 for Beck over 250,000 for Stewart.
> 
> Go Fuck Yourself Skippy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How is that pic fake? Evidence please. *
> And to address the attendace figures: The same company tallied both the rallies and beleive it or not that picture is real. Whats disturbing is how a they can look at a picture that emcompases twice the size and say that there is 60% less people than a picture that shows half the area. They are either telling the truth about Stewarts rally and lying about Becks or they are lying about both.
> 
> Even MSNBC admitted that there were atleast 300,000 at Becks rally. MSNBC DUDE!!! Most media outlets went with the 300K figure. Then you have CBS come out with the 87K figure
Click to expand...


Go spread your lies on a fascist board.  Fake republicans are worthless scum.


----------



## HUGGY

liebuster said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titanic Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the Stewart and Colbert message blew right past Huggy..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm a liberal or a democrat?  What I am is a pissed off republican.  I am thoroughly done with asshats like you and the guy with the fake pic shitting on the good names of Eisenhower and Goldwater.  My only interest is calling out the liars and scum that claim to be members of my party.  No likey..tough shit.  Stop being a piece of shit and calling youself a republican.  A republican is honest.  You are not.  Therefore you aren't a republican.  I don't know what you are..maybe a theif for stealing the name of my party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on how that pic was fake........ Can you provide a link to where it says that pic is fake????
Click to expand...


Go away.  You are a liar.  Real republicans don't need to lie.  You are a fake and an imposter.


----------



## liebuster

> Go away. You are a liar. Real republicans don't need to lie. You are a fake and an imposter.





> Go spread your lies on a fascist board. Fake republicans are worthless scum.



Ohh Huggy poo. Are you mad because you can't come up with a single piece of evidence to dispute that picture? 

Ok lets change topics. How am I a facist? and I'm not a republican for the record.


----------



## marksinvirginia

What did Stewart draw....  a couple of hundred people?   ROTFLMAO.    And that upstages Beck's one million plus?    You are a fucking nut case.    

~Mark


----------



## newpolitics

HUGGY said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar. Your pic of Becks rally is a fake.  It's not Becks Rally. Attendance was 87,000 for Beck over 250,000 for Stewart.
> 
> Go Fuck Yourself Skippy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How is that pic fake? Evidence please. *
> And to address the attendace figures: The same company tallied both the rallies and beleive it or not that picture is real. Whats disturbing is how a they can look at a picture that emcompases twice the size and say that there is 60% less people than a picture that shows half the area. They are either telling the truth about Stewarts rally and lying about Becks or they are lying about both.
> 
> Even MSNBC admitted that there were atleast 300,000 at Becks rally. MSNBC DUDE!!! Most media outlets went with the 300K figure. Then you have CBS come out with the 87K figure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go spread your lies on a fascist board.  Fake republicans are worthless scum.
Click to expand...


The camera angle on the picture of Stewarts rally is lower and is only a partial shot of the crowd, which makes it somewhat of an optical illusion, when comparing crowd size to Beck's rally, which is a shot of the entire rally, and it is also taken from a higher angle, and from farther away.


----------



## chanel

Is Barack a Keynesian?  

"NO NO NO - he was born in Hawaii!"  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_23Nt5XumaU&list=SL"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_23Nt5XumaU&list=SL[/ame]


----------



## chanel




----------



## judyd

The crowds at Metro for this event were more than double the beck rally.  In fact, they were the most riders since 1991:



> "The crowds on Saturday exceeded both the predictions of the rally organizers and the expectations of Metro, resulting in more crowded trains and longer lines at stations," Metro Board chair Peter Benjamin tells WTOP.
> 
> In fact, Metro set its all time rail ridership record this past Saturday when 825,437 trips were taken. That broke a 19-year-old record, when 786,358 trips were taken on trains for the June 1991 Desert Storm Rally.
> 
> Average ridership for a Saturday on Metrorail is about 350,000 trips.


Metro experiences insane crowds for 'Sanity' rally - wtop.com


----------



## California Girl

Oh, good grief. I love the way so many on this board argue over shit that is:

1. of no consequence
2. is unprovable since the academics who actually used to scientifically calculate (and no, that isn't using an aerial photograph) to give an accurate and official estimate no longer give those numbers out. They haven't since the Million Man March. 

Are any of you actually interested in the point of the rallies? Interestingly, both Beck and the Stewart/Colbert had very similar messages..

Pissing contests might be entertaining for y'all but, at the end of the day, y'all are pretty fucking stupid for arguing over size. Haven't any of you learned that it's not what you got but how you use it that matters?


----------



## judyd

California Girl said:


> Oh, good grief. I love the way so many on this board argue over shit that is:
> 
> 1. of no consequence
> 2. is unprovable since the academics who actually used to scientifically calculate (and no, that isn't using an aerial photograph) to give an accurate and official estimate no longer give those numbers out. They haven't since the Million Man March.
> 
> Are any of you actually interested in the point of the rallies? Interestingly, both Beck and the Stewart/Colbert had very similar messages..
> 
> Pissing contests might be entertaining for y'all but, at the end of the day, y'all are pretty fucking stupid for arguing over size. Haven't any of you learned that it's not what you got but how you use it that matters?




What?  I thought the Metro statistic was interesting.  The most ridership since another rally in 1991.   Maybe it's just interesting to me since I'm an ex-Washingtonian and was there for many events that drew huge crowds.  This number was certainly impressive.


----------



## California Girl

judyd said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good grief. I love the way so many on this board argue over shit that is:
> 
> 1. of no consequence
> 2. is unprovable since the academics who actually used to scientifically calculate (and no, that isn't using an aerial photograph) to give an accurate and official estimate no longer give those numbers out. They haven't since the Million Man March.
> 
> Are any of you actually interested in the point of the rallies? Interestingly, both Beck and the Stewart/Colbert had very similar messages..
> 
> Pissing contests might be entertaining for y'all but, at the end of the day, y'all are pretty fucking stupid for arguing over size. Haven't any of you learned that it's not what you got but how you use it that matters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I thought the Metro statistic was interesting.  The most ridership since another rally in 1991.   Maybe it's just interesting to me since I'm an ex-Washingtonian and was there for many events that drew huge crowds.  This number was certainly impressive.
Click to expand...


I tend to rely on scientific evidence. You may feel differently. It is of little consequence. Also, I prefer to consider the actual message of each rally, rather than who showed up to what. There are other factors to consider.... Such as Beck's rally being on a work day, whereas the Stewart/Colbert was on a weekend - they should get a bigger crowd at a weekend. Fact is, both crowds were about the same size - according to academics who do this shit for a living. I'm not gonna argue the toss over a few thousand either way. It serves no purpose.


----------



## HUGGY

liebuster said:


> Go away. You are a liar. Real republicans don't need to lie. You are a fake and an imposter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go spread your lies on a fascist board. Fake republicans are worthless scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh Huggy poo. Are you mad because you can't come up with a single piece of evidence to dispute that picture?
> 
> Ok lets change topics. How am I a facist? and I'm not a republican for the record.
Click to expand...


Like I stated ..I'm not really sure what you are.  You support Beck.  You are willing to post lies on his behalf.  Beck is a supporter of the NeoGOPers and fascism via Rupert Murdoch and Roger Ailes.  Now don't get stupid on me and try to obviscate the meaning of fascism.  I'm old school.  I don't subscribe to NeoGOPernewspeak.  Fascism was coined by Benito Mussilini.  It has nothing to do with the racist aspect to Hitlers Nazis(gassing jews) but alot to with The National Socialist Party.  It is a melding of a select corporate influence and government to the exclusion of the people.  An example of this in todays world would be the Supreme court decisions to allow corporations to be legally considered "a person" with the right of free speach and unlimited donations to pacs.  Giving Fox and friends the legal right to lie is also a very fascist decision.  These decisions are a direct result of allowing a fascist like John Roberts on the Supreme court.  The reduction of the Exxon Valdez oil spill judgement to less than a tenth of the original settlement also comes to mind..another "gift" by Roberts.  I could go on and on with examples of true fascism.  I dare suspect you support every example I offered on the fascist side of the argument.  That would make you a fascist.


----------



## judyd

California Girl said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good grief. I love the way so many on this board argue over shit that is:
> 
> 1. of no consequence
> 2. is unprovable since the academics who actually used to scientifically calculate (and no, that isn't using an aerial photograph) to give an accurate and official estimate no longer give those numbers out. They haven't since the Million Man March.
> 
> Are any of you actually interested in the point of the rallies? Interestingly, both Beck and the Stewart/Colbert had very similar messages..
> 
> Pissing contests might be entertaining for y'all but, at the end of the day, y'all are pretty fucking stupid for arguing over size. Haven't any of you learned that it's not what you got but how you use it that matters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I thought the Metro statistic was interesting.  The most ridership since another rally in 1991.   Maybe it's just interesting to me since I'm an ex-Washingtonian and was there for many events that drew huge crowds.  This number was certainly impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to rely on scientific evidence. You may feel differently. It is of little consequence. Also, I prefer to consider the actual message of each rally, rather than who showed up to what. There are other factors to consider.... Such as Beck's rally being on a work day, whereas the Stewart/Colbert was on a weekend - they should get a bigger crowd at a weekend. Fact is, both crowds were about the same size - according to academics who do this shit for a living. I'm not gonna argue the toss over a few thousand either way. It serves no purpose.
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck's was on a Saturday--August 28


----------



## G_Benlin

I attended the "Restore Honor" rally out of curiosity.  I have no way of knowing how to calculate attendance.  It was massive, though I can tell you that.  If I have to compare it to going to Giants Stadium which holds around 80,000 people my gut feeling is that there were significantly more people there.  I disagree with the original poster about political t-shirts, though.  There were almost no signs.  That is true.  Maybe a dozen.  But there were many Gadsen flags and Gadsen flag shirts and I think we have to admit those people were showing support for  the Tea Party and not simply history buffs.  And there were plenty of people in Tea Party shirts from their local Tea Party chapters.  Why am I so sure about this?  Because I work  for a t-shirt company so I always look at everyone's t-shirt.  The Restore America rally was very respectful, there was not a political message from the speakers, definitely more of a restore America to greatness message.

And since this is a discussion of attendance not content my concern with some of the attendance numbers for the Stewart rally, I question the discussion of public transportation ridership, I have to believe there were other events going on in Washington for Halloween weekend that affected ridership besides the Restore Sanity rally.  Plus, and let's be honest with each other.  The Stewart rally seems like it would be "more fun" to stop by.  Meaning if people were having a day out in DC they might consider stopping by the Stewart rally when people probably wouldn't drop by the Glenn Beck rally.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## marksinvirginia

And all of those millions at the Stewart Rally stayed home on election day.   ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Foxfyre

I am satisfied that the crowd was a good size but not astounding considering that it was entertainment.  Based on reporters' interviews with a large number of attendees, it was reported tonight that 1% of those responding to the reporters' questions intended to vote Republican in the election.  That makes it a really REALLY leftwing crowd even if the 1% is a little off.

And it was mostly a DC crowd who probably did vote Democrat if they voted.  After listening in to some of those interviews, some of the folks didn't strike me as the type who would take the trouble to vote.

At any rate it was fun and it is over.  And it didn't make a whits bit of difference in how people voted any more than any of the other autumn rallies made a difference.


----------

